# THE OFFICIAL 2007 NBA Draft Night Thread!



## mizenkay

i think we need one.

so here it is.

and we start with *BREAKING NEWS...*

Ray Allen to the Celtics for 2007#5 pick, Delonte West and Wally Z. 

being reported on espn pre-draft show. proposed. not done.




.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Sweeet, I'm so excited for this ! I'll be watching in my living room so I won't be around for comments unfortunately, but have fun everyone!


----------



## truebluefan

I have always loved the NBA draft! get 'er done!


----------



## kulaz3000

Time is going way too slowly! Get the draft started already! I can't wait for the draft.. let alone all the potential trades.


----------



## JRose5

Really? Hey alright, if the Sonics get Wally Z, they don't need Durant, right? 
Here's hoping he slips to #9...
:raised_ey


----------



## mizenkay

and can we take one more moment to have a giggle at the expense of the knick.

we could be picking 23rd tonight.

we're not.

thank you.


----------



## truebluefan

If Bst and seattle deal, good trade for Seattle. All younger players.


----------



## mizenkay

seattle would get #2 and #5. wow. wheelin' and dealin'.

they're taking durant at #2 (sorry jrose!) and either green or wright at #5.


----------



## chifaninca

Damn the West is gonna be tough.

Kobe - Head East Young Man.........


----------



## mizenkay

stephen A. makes me want to stick a sharp object in my eye.

and please, there is no way on god's green earth that greg oden is only twenty. that pic in the rumor thread is hilarious. he's conley's father. lmao.

jay bilas loves himself.


----------



## 7thwatch

Personally, my order of preference is:

trade
Yi(though he probably won't be there from what i read)
Noah
Hawes


----------



## MikeDC

stephen A. makes me want to stick a sharp object in *his* eye.

I hate the fact Boston is going to trade #5 for a nearly washed up Ray Allen when we haven't even investigated trading a nearly washed up Ben Wallace.


----------



## truebluefan

MikeDC said:


> stephen A. makes me want to stick a sharp object in *his* eye.
> 
> I hate the fact Boston is going to trade #5 for a nearly washed up Ray Allen when we haven't even investigated trading a nearly washed up Ben Wallace.


they want to develop Jefferson.


----------



## kulaz3000




----------



## truebluefan

Wooo-whoooo. Just minutes away.


----------



## kulaz3000

"With the #9 pick, the Chicago Bulls select.. Krusty the Clown."


----------



## mizenkay

noah rocking a nouveau pee-wee herman look tonight. ridiculous!

:clown:

LMAO kulaz - it is Krusty.


----------



## truebluefan

mizenkay said:


> noah rocking a noveau pee-wee herman look tonight. ridiculous!
> 
> :clown:


LOL, yeah


----------



## McBulls

mizenkay said:


> *BREAKING NEWS...*
> 
> Ray Allen to the Celtics for 2007#5 pick, Delonte West and Wally Z.
> 
> being reported on espn pre-draft show. proposed. not done.


That's a hell of a kick-off to the draft Miz, and a great trade for Seattle. Boston is clearly in a win-now mode, but they are too far away to justify this trade.


----------



## soonerterp

mizenkay said:


> noah rocking a noveau pee-wee herman look tonight. ridiculous!
> 
> :clown:



(I had started a thread about this but I am deleting it and putting it here)

ESPN briefly showed him in his little Prom Night suit -- with unattractively large bow tie. I'll give him points for originality but he looks like Tiny Tim with anorexia.

Unfortunately I will probably have gone back to work before we find out to where he shall "tiptoe" to.


----------



## mizenkay

jim grey doing his obligatory kobe bryant suck-up segment. talk about a guy who made a deal with the devil.


----------



## kulaz3000

Yi looking very lonely... 

Looks like a guy who didn't take a date to the prom and is sitting all alone.


----------



## such sweet thunder

My draft comments:

1. Celtic trade is good for the Bull. Seattle is rumored ot like Brandon Wright so this increases the chances of Noah and Yi falling. 

2. I want to see the Bucks draft Yi just to see who launches the first nuclear silo.

3. Seeing Noah in his suit has me more certain than ever that he is actually the artist formerly know as Prince.

"Go Gators!"


----------



## MikeDC

truebluefan said:


> they want to develop Jefferson.


Put Wallace next to Jefferson and they're looking great. Jefferson is 6'10 and 260lbs... exactly the sort of guy we're pining for to put next to Wallace!


----------



## MikeDC

Pax might change his mind about Noah if he sees that suit.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

mizenkay said:


> stephen A. makes me want to stick a sharp object in my eye.


I would rather have an elective penis arthroscopy with a blunt spoon



> jay bilas loves himself.


That's cool . You have to love yourself first before anyone else will


----------



## JRose5

Wow their theme song sucks.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Speaking of Jay Bilas I can just see Bill Simmions working Bilas's "offensive savant" description of Kevin Durant into his post draft spiel


----------



## truebluefan

here we go!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Some more last minute footage of Noah:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFiFFZ9F-L8


----------



## mizenkay

MikeDC said:


> Pax might change his mind about Noah if he sees that suit.



good lord I HOPE SO!

i just imagined skiles and pax et al. in the bulls war room when he was on "representin' NY" and just shaking their heads.

:laugh:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I can't wait to check out the suits


----------



## JRose5

"and those logging onto NBA ... dot com? around the world.."

Not familiar with the internet, eh David?


----------



## MikeDC

Wow, I can't believe the Blazers are gonna take Spencer Hawes first!


----------



## truebluefan

the suspense is killing me. Who will portland pick? LOL


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I love David Stern's white collar 

Very merchant banker 80's style

Oden looks snappy


----------



## truebluefan

MikeDC said:


> Wow, I can't believe the Blazers are gonna take Spencer Hawes first!


LOL, Wow. Breaking news


----------



## MikeDC

My sources indicate.... I was kidding


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Is it just me or does Jim Gray remind you of Brick Tamaland from the legend of Ron Burgundy?


----------



## shroombal

With the 1st Pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select: Greg Oden from Ohio State


----------



## MikeDC

Oden, no shock


----------



## truebluefan

I'm shocked. Oden #1...Good for portland. No, i am not really shocked.


----------



## MikeDC

Oden's the best player over age 50 ever drafted #1 overall


----------



## truebluefan

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Is it just me or does Jim Gray remind you of Brick Tamaland from the legend of Ron Burgundy?


Hmmm Interesting.


----------



## such sweet thunder

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Is it just me or does Jim Gray remind you of Brick Tamaland from the legend of Ron Burgundy?


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cnGvLSBL20g"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cnGvLSBL20g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

What a blow to the world of Dentistry now that Greg Oden has gone #1

Nice job Tirico


----------



## kulaz3000

I really wonder if Oden will become one of those greats they always mention him with..


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Mind you having a look at those choppers you can understand why Greg Oden was attracted to the world of Dentistry


----------



## truebluefan

Trade....Will happen. Bst seattle trade at #5.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Awesome. Jeff Green going at 5. This is good. Yi is falling. Let's see if he goes to Milwaukee!


----------



## MikeDC

Wow, Seattle's going to pick Jeff Green with the #5 pick. They ought to pick Noah or Wright.


----------



## truebluefan

Seattle pick...Durant...another shocker...


----------



## truebluefan

MikeDC said:


> Wow, Seattle's going to pick Jeff Green with the #5 pick. They ought to pick Noah or Wright.


I agree. I dont understand that.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Kevin Durant - the offensive SAVANT !

Rejoicing from Jay Bilas

Go on Jay. Say it 

Offensive SAVANNT!


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> Wow, Seattle's going to pick Jeff Green with the #5 pick. They ought to pick Noah or Wright.


Thats a dud of a move by Seattle if thats true. You just drafted Durant for crying out loud..


----------



## MikeDC

Noah and Yi still on the board at #6 it looks like


----------



## shroombal

What a trade...one superstar traded today already...


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I'm loving DUrant's flash silk red on soft salmon shirt

YES!

jay bilas sais OFFENSIVE SAVANT again!

good times


----------



## lgtwins

Once again, Ainge prove himself to be the second stupidest GM of NBA.


----------



## mizenkay

ok. so now it gets interesting.

mikedc and sweet thunder on a roll in the thread tonight.

nice to see you boys.

you too sausage patty.

woohoo!


----------



## MikeDC

truebluefan said:


> I agree. I dont understand that.


Absolutely nuts. Green and Durant together? Why?

I'm also just not even sure Green becomes a top level player. Getting a tough frontcourt guy like Noah would be huge for them..

Their loss is hopefully our gain, though I still think we could have unloaded Wallace on Boston if we'd tried.


----------



## MikeDC

mizenkay said:


> ok. so now it gets interesting.
> 
> mikedc and sweet thunder on a roll in the thread tonight.
> 
> nice to see you boys.
> 
> you too sausage patty.
> 
> woohoo!


Wife is working late - Me and the kids are hittin the liquor locker :lol:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Yeah, interesting that Seattle is expected to take Durant and Green, two guys who usually project as small forwards.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Is it just me or does Kevin Pritchard remind you of Robert Downey Jr?


----------



## truebluefan

Atlanta...Horford!!! Good for them


----------



## MikeDC

For once a smart pick by the Hawks


----------



## mizenkay

hawks take al horford.


----------



## shroombal

AL HORFORD...KNEW IT...NEXT IS 








Mike Conley Jr. to Memphis


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Bill Knight won out and got Al Horford


I'm not in love with Horford . I think he's a bit overrated


----------



## kulaz3000

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Bill Knight won out and got Al Horford
> 
> 
> I'm not in love with Horford . I think he's a bit overrated


Say goodbye to ever hearing about Horford ever again. Poor kid. He is going into a terrible franchise...


----------



## mizenkay

dominican republic in da houze.

anyone with a dad named tito is allright with miz.

good for him.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Greg Oden v. Tito Horford. I say Oden is older.


----------



## truebluefan

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Bill Knight won out and got Al Horford
> 
> 
> I'm not in love with Horford . I think he's a bit overrated


better than his dad was.


----------



## kulaz3000




----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Worlds are colliding !

I just found myself agreeing with Screaming A 

They should have gone Mike Conley Jr 

Horford Hotties ?

Baagggggggh. Good times 

I like the fact that Al's dad goes by the name of Tito. Like Tito Jackson from the Jackson 5. Tito = way cool


----------



## truebluefan

Memphis...Conley...


----------



## truebluefan

Memphis needs more than conley


----------



## shroombal

yep...Mike Conley Junior...Next is prolly ...





JEFF GREEN


----------



## mizenkay

grizz get oden's son, conley.

:smilewink

nice noah pic. geez.


----------



## truebluefan

Green next? Let's hope.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I'm liking Conley at #4 but I'm not sure about the baby poo pinstripe

Good pick for Memphis


----------



## McBulls

MikeDC said:


> For once a smart pick by the Hawks


They should have taken Conley.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I want to draft Mike Conley Sr


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I wonder what time Lenny Kravitz wants his suit back from Joakim Noah


----------



## truebluefan

Bst slot, seattles pick...Jeff green...


----------



## shroombal

Yep...trade is official...Next is









Yi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay

to recap:

1. Oden to Portland
2. Durant to Seattle
3. Horford to Atlanta
4. Conley, Jr to Memphis...


so Boston will select Jeff Green for Seattle. it's offically agreed to, but not offical. per the Katzman.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Two small forwards? Which one is going to play another position?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Jeff Green ???

WTF ???

What is Seattle doing ?

Definately shoulda gone Joakim Noah

Coupla combo forwards and Wally??????


----------



## remlover

I remember when Mike COnley Sr. broke Bob Beanwell's Triple jump record. Damn i'm getting old.

What an awful trade for Boston. Trading a #5 pick for a 32 y/o. 

Sonics not taking a bigger player is a huge mistake.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Jeff Green's mama is a MILF


----------



## truebluefan

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Jeff Green ???
> 
> WTF ???
> 
> What is Seattle doing ?
> 
> Definately shoulda gone Joakim Noah
> 
> Coupla combo forwards and Wally??????


i agree. I dont know either


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I mean I like Jeff Green . He's got some polish 

Just don't know if he's got any spit


----------



## BenDengGo

3 picks to go
and yi, hawes, noah and wright are still there.


----------



## 7thwatch

we've got to be happy with the conley and green selections . . .


----------



## souleater

now sonics have 3 small forwards,green.durant,szerbiak,how are they gonna address this situation?


----------



## McBulls

So far so good. Now lets have two of the next three teams develop a lust for wings.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Yi is a lock for the Bucks

Bwwwwaaaaagghhhh ha ha to The representatives from the People's Republic of China ( ambigiously named )


----------



## BenDengGo

does yi speak english?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Noah goes #7 and Wright goes #8


----------



## kulaz3000

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Yi is a lock for the Bucks
> 
> Bwwwwaaaaagghhhh ha ha to The representatives from the People's Republic of China ( ambigiously named )


Stupid Bucks!


----------



## narek

BenDengGo said:


> does yi speak english?


yes


----------



## truebluefan

Bucks...Select...Yi!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Milwaukee:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

BenDengGo said:


> does yi speak english?


Yeah he's a Chinese rapper


----------



## truebluefan

What are they going to do with Bogut?


----------



## shroombal

Yi...called it....should be Brandon Wright perhaps?


----------



## remlover

This is a big mistake by the Bucks. Sure Yi has a lot of potential, but unless they are going to trade the pick this is not worth the headache.


----------



## C3

well there goes another big. Expected, but not good for us.


----------



## shroombal

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Yeah he's a Chinese rapper


Jin the Emcee


----------



## kulaz3000

truebluefan said:


> What are they going to do with Bogut?


Well Yi isn't a center anyhow. His more of a powerforward..

That is a bloody huge front court though, espically with CV at small forward..


----------



## McBulls

Possible BIG mistake by Milwaukee. Yi may never show up. He doesn't look very happy.


----------



## narek

truebluefan said:


> What are they going to do with Bogut?


Play 'em both, if they don't trade Yi, which is a rumor. Yi to Dallas for Devin Harris.


----------



## BenDengGo

yi looks pissed that the bucks picked him.


----------



## rosenthall

Hmmm.

We are guaranteed of getting one of Brandan Wright, Noah, or Spencer Hawes. Not too bad.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

truebluefan said:


> What are they going to do with Bogut?


I think Yi fits well with Bogut and Villanueva


----------



## kulaz3000

Noah, Hawes, and Wright will be available for us...

Im getting antsy..


----------



## truebluefan

hmmm trade possible?


----------



## such sweet thunder

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Yeah he's a Chinese rapper


You mean Chinese wapper?

That was a bad joke. Please ignore my ignorance.


----------



## remlover

Well it will be fun to see Yi in person in Milwaukee (if he stays there).


----------



## MikeDC

Wow... can't believe the Bucks took Yi. That's some big balls to take a guy who doesn't want to go there and wouldn't even work out for them.


----------



## mizenkay

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to such sweet thunder again._


hilarious. man. the bucks are keeping Yi. Hey China, screw you!

oh and Yi is 50 Cent. great draft night so far.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Either yi has a coke habit or he's sniffing with disdain at the thought of playing with the Bucks


----------



## C3

truebluefan said:


> hmmm trade possible?



In the future, but they won't be in a rush...... they will most likely give it a year to see what they have.


----------



## mizenkay

narek said:


> yes



he does?

:laugh:


he looked stunned.


----------



## eymang

$20 for whoever can translate what the hell Yi just said!


----------



## narek

MikeDC said:


> Wow... can't believe the Bucks took Yi. That's some big balls to take a guy who doesn't want to go there and wouldn't even work out for them.


They've scouted him extensively. 

One should remember that Del Harris coached Yi, so the trade rumors have some merit. Also Larry probably heard all about him from his Pop.


----------



## BenDengGo

i guess they dont teach english in chinese schools?


----------



## MikeDC

remlover said:


> Well it will be fun to see Yi in person in Milwaukee (if he stays there).


Has to be more fun that listening to that dull ****er try to speak English


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I demand a bone sample from both Oden and Yi , carbon date it , and find out whose older


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> They've scouted him extensively.
> 
> One should remember that Del Harris coached Yi, so the trade rumors have some merit. Also Larry probably heard all about him from his Pop.


I wouldn't be suprised if Yi forces a trade.


----------



## JRose5

T-Wolves go for Corey Brewer.


----------



## truebluefan

Minny...selects...Brewer....


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

There's a big waiting for us!


----------



## Marcus13

With Ray going for next to nothing I feel like we could have been able to put together a package to get him...disappoining to miss out on that oppurtunity.


----------



## shroombal

wow....corey brewer...wow...


----------



## MikeDC

TWolves take Brewer in a bit of a shock. 

That would seem to screw the Bobcats now that Green and Brewer are gone


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

eymang said:


> $20 for whoever can translate what the hell Yi just said!


How bout 50 Cent ?


----------



## truebluefan

kulaz3000 said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if Yi forces a trade.


he didn't look nor did he sound happy.


----------



## C3

yes....I'm Hoping for Noah.....Hopefully he slips.


----------



## kulaz3000

JRose5 said:


> T-Wolves go for Corey Brewer.


WOW!

Thats quite suprising..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Hawes or Noah...


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls will get a big man.


----------



## shroombal

They should not have picked brewer...should've picked brandon wright..


----------



## kulaz3000

truebluefan said:


> he didn't look nor did he sound happy.


Maybe because he knows that China is going to call and bring him back.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Is Dikie V made for draft day.

Or is draft day some elaborate plan put together for Dickie V.

Chicken egg. It's like a symbiotic relationship. Or something.


----------



## MikeDC

OK, we're one pick away. As long as the Bobcats don't take Noah, I'm a happy man.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I'm mildly surprised ..and in fact SHOCKED that Corey Brewer has gone to the Wolves

Love his Mom's goldilocks


----------



## Marcus13

Lets hope Noah goes #8 to Charlotte


----------



## kulaz3000

So who will it be?!

Noah or Hawes?

Its one of those two it has to be.

My last prediction is Paxson takes Hawes.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Al Horford looks like Bubba from Forrest Gump

Corey Brewer sounds like him 

Weird


----------



## MikeDC

What if Brandan Wright is still there? I could see the Cats passing on him, but then again, he would look like a decent fit next to Okafor?


----------



## Bulls42

Charlotte will continue to pick UNC players next
Bulls will take Noah- u knew it would happen- as much as no-one wanted to see it. It's like a comet coming at us.
Gilbert Arenas is funny.


----------



## chifaninca

Wow.......

Paxson's gonna have his choice...............gonna be interesting.

I am surprised Wright has fallen so far. 

Looks like it will be a hcoice between Noah, Wright, and Hawes.............That is a very good dilema.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I see MJ taking Noah

Noah and the stashe together 

Bwaaaagghhhhh


----------



## kulaz3000

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I'm mildly surprised ..and in fact SHOCKED that Corey Brewer has gone to the Wolves
> 
> Love his Mom's goldilocks



I was a little shocked also. But a Backcourt of Foye and Brewer don't seem too bad when you think about it.


----------



## souleater

i do not think now will select a big,they're loaded at that position,i think they'll trade their pick


----------



## MikeDC

UNC connection predicts to me they take Wright.


----------



## C3

I hope Noah slips one more spot..... I got my fingers/legs,arms, and eye's all crossed... all the while siting on my pet bunny with four connected rabbit feet.... eyes focused on my lucky horse shoe on the wall.


----------



## kulaz3000

I think Wright falls all the way down to Philly..


----------



## truebluefan

bobcats...Wright...


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Brandan Wright #8


----------



## MikeDC

Yes!


----------



## JRose5

Bulls get to choose between Noah and Hawes.

Hmmmm....


----------



## C3

yes.... Pax please pic noah.


----------



## DengNabbit

woooot


----------



## mizenkay

and the robertcat select...brandon wright. UNC. Jordan. predictable.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

OK . I can understand Wright to the Cats


----------



## MikeDC

Noah to the Bulls, chalk it up


----------



## DaBullz

Noah?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Guys, it's gonna be Noah.


----------



## SALO

YESSS! 

Take Noah dammit!!


----------



## kulaz3000

Im glad that Wright isn't a choice for us... i dont trust his face!


----------



## truebluefan

Yep...Noah...


----------



## remlover

Wright to the Bobcats. Haha, This is such a bad pick for MJ. The last thing they need is another super young player. Taking Noah made too much sense.

I guess we have our choice now. We will see who Pax wanted all along.


----------



## DengNabbit

it all comes down to thhhhhis

I'm not going to be horrified with Hawes, but Noah is the pick. we need to fill the roster with a few bigs. Hawes isa big that cant play next yr.


----------



## eymang

**** please not noah, shock everyone, take thornton!


----------



## shlomo

Please, oh please let it be Noah that we pick.

Although when they brought Hawes in a few days ago fo the 2nd interview, I wonder if they were testing his native ability to rebound, since that waas Hollinger's big criticism.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

It was a logical pick for Charlotte. Okafor, May, etc. are all banger-type big men, so Wright's speed and athleticism should complement them nicely. He might be able to make up for some of what Gerald Wallace brings down the road too if Gerald leaves in FA.


----------



## C3

Well either way, we will get what 1/2 the fans want, just like last year. Its all Pax's choice now.


----------



## MikeDC

If we pick Hawes Baby Jesus will cry.


----------



## souleater

...................... they selected wright now we'll get this crazy ugly dude,noah,damn,trade the pick pax:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## rosenthall

If one of Noah/Hawes falls, is there anyway we could scoop them up a few picks down the line?


----------



## ChiBulls2315

Damnit, first one wrong for me. So now both guys are available for us. Now we'll know who Pax wanted and didn't take the leftover.


----------



## kulaz3000

You got to think that the Bobcats HAVE to trade some of their big men, they're going to become like Atlanta if they keep drafting forwards..


----------



## Marcus13

Not Noah Not Noah Not Noah Not Noah


----------



## DengNabbit

well there goes the theory that B. Wright can't talk some trash. taking on goliath now.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Noah is ours


----------



## kulaz3000

WHERE ARE THE TRADES?!?!?!

What a let down!


----------



## JRose5

MikeDC said:


> If we pick Hawes Baby Jesus will cry.


:laugh:


----------



## shroombal

The Bulls will take Spencer Hawes....and Noah will fall


----------



## Bulls42

No Noah Please


----------



## bmac

Noah will be better than people think, book it.


----------



## C3

Pax.... do Noah please


----------



## narek

kulaz3000 said:


> WHERE ARE THE TRADES?!?!?!
> 
> What a let down!


I expected no trades. There are hardly ever any trades. I am expecting Yi to be traded to someone.


----------



## such sweet thunder

"In Pax we trust" sign in the crowd. Who was that? Has to be one of ours.


----------



## RSP83

If we pick noah will Pax trade him? I heard a lot of teams are interested in him. Maybe Noah and Noc and Duhon can land us a really nice bigman.


----------



## MikeDC

Stephen A. Smith saying it's hard to pick. Uh... no.


----------



## C3

Please


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon + the pick for some 38 year old with expiring contract.


----------



## mizenkay

lmao they show spike lee.

bulls fans with signs in the house!!!

god, we're taking the clown aren't we.

ugh.

and wither jermaine jackson!!!??


----------



## MikeDC

such sweet thunder said:


> "In Pax we trust" sign in the crowd. Who was that? Has to be one of ours.


Thought that was Basghetti80


----------



## JRose5

newest Chicago Bull: http://youtube.com/watch?v=MRGMJ00yzSY


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> I expected no trades. There are hardly ever any trades. I am expecting Yi to be traded to someone.



There was quite alot of trades last year.


OUT ON A LIMB!

NICK YOUNG!!

Hahahaha..


----------



## truebluefan

Thanks Thomas!! LOL Bulls pick...Noah!!!


----------



## eymang

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Ladies and gentleman, meet the future emotional leader and immediate best interview for the Bulls, Joakim Noah.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Noah it is.


----------



## shroombal

there goes noah...


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Knew it


----------



## DaBullz

Noah

I hope the guy shows some offense.


----------



## eymang

I now officially hate the Eddy Curry trade


----------



## knicksfan

Noah it is. Congrats on getting Noah and Tyrus for Curry fellas. We'll see how it works out in 5 years.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Worst Draft Ever.


----------



## MikeDC

Noah!

Disaster averted. Not going to be an all-star, I think, but I'll be shocked if he's not very solid.


----------



## SALO

Great pick.


----------



## C3

Perfect Pax pic, could not be happier.
It might mean more trades tuff trades though. Hurray.


----------



## eymang

DaBullz said:


> Noah
> 
> I hope the guy shows some offense.


They showed his workout with Boston on ESPN yesterday. Against nobody his offense was embarrisingly bad


----------



## thebizkit69u

Isiah Thomas is SMILING!


----------



## such sweet thunder

What a fun pick. I'm excited.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Ok..

Joakim Noah's mom replaces Jeff Green's mom in the MILF stakes


----------



## kulaz3000

Crap!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

great Pic


----------



## chifaninca

Well, we get Noah, the Organization better do a few things:

1. Hire a full time qualified Big Man coach for Tyrus & Noah.
2. Hire a shooting coach for Tyrus & Noah.
3. Pass out helmets to fans for those times when our offensively challenged frountcourt shoots a shot.
4. Not trade Gordon for anyone uncapable of scoring 30+ points a night.
5. Develop an offensive game plan that suits a three on five situation each time down the floor.
6. Let Noah know that he isn't the leader of this team and he better work his arse off.
7. Inform him that WE HATE THE KNICKS!


8. Let him know if he improves and Chifaninca becomes GM of the Bulls, I'd be happy to trade him to the Knicks for Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford................LOL

Other than that.....Go Noah!

Not a bad at all. Let's hope he can develop some scoring. Cause you don't win games by only scoring 60 points.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Tyrus Thomas + Noah who will make the most dumb mistakes!


----------



## C3

Damn, big Ben will be in envy of that fro.


----------



## JRose5

Well hello Mrs. Noah.
Chrrist.


----------



## narek

thebizkit69u said:


> Isiah Thomas is SMILING!


Isiah Thomas is always smiling. Well, 90 percent of the time.


----------



## Marcus13

Worst Day Of My Entire Life


----------



## kulaz3000

Why we didn't draft a true center in Hawes will remain a mystery to me..


----------



## rosenthall

Cool.

Hopefully Noah isn't as big of a flake as I think he is, but I guess I'll see.

It's ironic that one year later, Joakim is picked the last of the big 3 on that Florida team, compared to a year ago.


----------



## superdave

I like the pick.

The Bulls now have the ugliest team in the NBA. But its my team baby, my team!!!


----------



## eymang

07-08 Bulls: Please don't score more than 70 against us


----------



## kulaz3000

I hope he is trade bait.. geez. im quite guttered.. i would have rather taken a risk with Hawes.


----------



## CanadianBull

Does Noah even have a post game? Not liking the pick as he's just a taller version of Tyrus. Should have went with the white boy in Hawes.


----------



## MikeDC

Noah reminds me of a bigger Tayshaun Prince. He wasn't an especially good shooter coming out of UK and he has that really goofy looking skinny/narrow body. But he's skilled and works his *** off, and that'll get him minutes.


----------



## souleater

ok,now it's official,pasx has no balls on his pants,noah?this guy is a lunatic,damn,damn,


----------



## kulaz3000

Best dressed Horford..


----------



## johnston797

I was hoping B. Wright would slip one more spot. Noah: Solid value at #9 + fits a need


----------



## truebluefan

Kings select...Hawes...


----------



## C3

We just got tyson back, hopefully the good tyson. I'm happy, the good tyson is pretty damn good, the bad tyson sucks.


----------



## truebluefan

CanadianBull said:


> Does Noah even have a post game? Not liking the pick as he's just a taller version of Tyrus. Should have went with the white boy in Hawes.


yes, somewhat...


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Noah's jump shot reminds me of Cindy Brady shooting jump shots in the hoop over the garage in the driveway


----------



## kulaz3000

If Hawes turns out to be a good player, im going to be pissed, espically since the Kings drafted him right after our pick.


----------



## chifaninca

Good news is that we still have no front court scoring, so you can't trade Gordon, Deng or Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Noah's jump shot reminds me of Cindy Brady shooting jump shots in the hoop over the garage in the driveway


do we need him for his jump shot?


----------



## jalen5

Hawes should have been the pick for the Bulls...Hawes is very skilled when it comes to low post scoring...very good touch around the basket...Noah is just a little bit bigger Tyrus


----------



## BenDengGo

damn noahs mom is HOT!!!

with big ben and noah under the basket, benny g will have the green light from beyond the arc.


----------



## kulaz3000

We probably drafted the player with the least potential so far in the draft... he definitly has the lowest ceiling of all the picks thus far. Im a tad dissappointed.. it was Paxson chance to take a risk pick but he went safe again.


----------



## DengNabbit

haha, all you guys agree with Steven A Smith.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

truebluefan said:


> do we need him for his jump shot?


No but I'd draft Cindy Brady in the 2nd round


----------



## C3

Shut up smith.


----------



## kulaz3000

BenDengGo said:


> damn noahs mom is HOT!!!
> 
> with big ben and noah under the basket, benny g will have the green light from beyond the arc.


But now he'll have two extra players guarding him, because they sure won't be guarding either Wallace or Noah.


----------



## mizenkay

god. it's the apocalypse. i agree with stephen A.

i hate the pick.

but hey, he plays hard EVERY NIGHT and is a PROVEN WINNER. it's the PaxSkiles formula.


----------



## truebluefan

Hawks...Law!


----------



## truebluefan

SausageKingofChicago said:


> No but I'd draft Cindy Brady in the 2nd round


Well...yeah! LOL


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

You's have to think Chris Mihm and /or Joe Smith will be heavily pursued

Predictable pick by the Hawks

I'm liking the Hawks draft


----------



## Future

God, I hate this pick


----------



## kulaz3000

Well so far i dont think there has been any HUGE suprises, so now its only going to become more interesting..


----------



## ChiBulls2315

I really don't understand all the hate. lol Who were we going to pick that's going to be that much better? I don't trust Hawes. There's no offense w/ Noah but there's no one else out there that's going to go down low and get us 15-20 points a night. I really like the fact we have a young player now at _every single position. _ This guard offense isn't going to work forever obviously, but Hawes doesn't fix that IMO. 

Like Bilas just said, I think the energy of Noah trumps the low post talent of Hawes.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Pax-
"Hmm I wonder how we can win the NBA title next year, Yes I GOT IT! We will out hustle and out freak everyone else... But who do I draft that can match my intensity and energy? Joakim Noah isn't he that kid who dances funny? Screw it hes my guy!" 

Assistant- "But sir isn't he kind of the same player that Tyrus Thomas is?"

Pax- "Dare you question the Paxter!!! *Lightning Bolt!*"

Assistant #2- "Sir, MR.Buss is on the line and hes ready to trade you Kobe for Chris Duhon." 

Pax- "Ha, not necessary I now have assembled the jibbiest and most freaktascular team ever assembled! Here come's the Championships!!!" 

3 years later....

Jerry Reinsdorf- "Your Fired."


----------



## SALO

Sacramento just got even more unathletic. 

Miller & Hawes protecting the paint = oh my.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I'm hoping Acie has a son and calls him Acie 

You don't see many 5th's around the traps


----------



## C3

kulaz3000 said:


> But now he'll have two extra players guarding him, because they sure won't be guarding either Wallace or Noah.


Well, they will have to gaurd one of them.... wont they? They both can catch. Pass, and finish when opened. Two players on gordon mean a open guy.


----------



## BenDengGo

i guess noah will rep longleys #13

in how many minutes can i expect the bulls 2nd round pick??

i have 2.41 am over here.

good morning from germany


----------



## kulaz3000

SALO said:


> Sacramento just got even more unathletic.
> 
> Miller & Hawes protecting the paint = oh my.


Talk about drafting a duplicate of Miller..


----------



## T-Time

I don't like Noah but he was the best choice after Wright was picked. I wish we could trade for a low post scorer now but then Either Noah or Tyrus wind up getting the short end of the stick..


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I think I would like to ...............(not disagreeing, just moderating.......)


----------



## DengNabbit

kulaz3000 said:


> But now he'll have two extra players guarding him, because they sure won't be guarding either Wallace or Noah.


i dont see Noah and Wallace playing big minutes together. 

i still think it's the right pick. either way, the maximum effect of this pick, at #9, is going to be felt in 1 to 2 years.

Noah is ready to contribute now, Hawes isnt so much. so as far as NOW i'm ready to see Noah at 10 minutes a game, and spelling Wallace when he has his aches and pains.


i honestly dont think Hawes was ready to fulfill that role, because of his defensive shortcomings


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

I'm cautiously optimistic on the pick. At least he's a 7 footer. God, we needed a guy with some height.


----------



## chifaninca

This just in, Bulls Frontcourt has been awarded special blue parking stickers for being so OFFENSIVELY CHALLENGED that the state officially recognized what Bulls Management couldn't - Frountcourt is offensively handicapped.

I have to say that my problem with Noah is that he doesn't fit a need. In other words, if you're gonna have a guy suck at Center offensively, you play Wallace over Noah. If you're going for energy and hops and athleticism you go with tyrus..........He brings nothing additional...........

So, we definitely have to re-sign Nocioni now. You ahve to have someone who can score some points from a frontcourt spot.


----------



## narek

SausageKingofChicago said:


> You's have to think Chris Mihm and /or Joe Smith will be heavily pursued
> 
> Predictable pick by the Hawks
> 
> I'm liking the Hawks draft


Joe Smith, Joe Smith, Joe Smith!! He'd be a good fit with Wallace.


----------



## eymang

Can't get over how much I hate this pick. Tyson is probably laughing his *** off. We shipped him out and Noah will never be as good as Tyson, a very very poor man's Tyson. Give me Al Thornton and say bye to Noc!


----------



## superdave

SALO said:


> Sacramento just got even more unathletic.
> 
> Miller & Hawes protecting the paint = oh my.


I was thinking the same thing. Throw in SAR limping around and the undersized Kenny Thomas.


----------



## transplant

Only certain thing is that NO ONE the Bulls picked would have been unanimously hailed on this board (or elsewhere).

Personally, I wanted any of Yi, Hawes or Noah.. I'm fine with the pick.


----------



## Bulls42

Pax sticks with the formula.
At least we got someone to guard Sheed if we play the Pistons in the playoffs.
Its another piece for a possible trade. Hawes plays BELOW the rim. His game won't translate to the league. There wasn't anything there for us- PERIOD.

What's the rule on trading draft picks? Are there any restrictions?


----------



## truebluefan

76ers...tried to trade # 12 but couldnt do it. Thorton will be their pick? They were 30-28 after the AI trade.


----------



## SALO

If we steal Glen Davis in round 2, this will be my ideal draft. 

Tyrus/Big Baby/Noah would be entertaining as hell. They already have great chemistry together hanging out at Tyrus' house to watch the Finals.


----------



## DengNabbit

Bulls42 said:


> Pax sticks with the formula.
> At least we got someone to guard Sheed if we play the Pistons in the playoffs.
> Its another piece for a possible trade.
> 
> What's the rule on trading draft picks? Are there any restrictions?



the point about Sheed is a good one. your bigs now have to be able to guard the perimeter, and Noah is going to be able to do that, as well as down low.


----------



## lgtwins

In a year or two, we are going to have 30 points and 25 rebounds a game on average TT and Noah combined. What's to complain? I am one satisfied fan tonight.


----------



## MikeDC

We'll be fine scoring. Ty scored fairly well and if he comes along, we'll be fine Noah should at least be better than Wallace.

Obviously we're banking a huge amount on Ty in the long run, but we made the investment and he's got the potential, so that's ok with me.


----------



## kulaz3000

Well i guess the rumours about Noah telling the Bucks and the Wolves not to draft him so he could be drafted by Chicago may have been true..


----------



## truebluefan

Philly... Young? wow


----------



## RoRo

transplant said:


> Only certain thing is that NO ONE the Bulls picked would have been unanimously hailed on this board (or elsewhere).
> 
> Personally, I wanted any of Yi, Hawes or Noah.. I'm fine with the pick.


agree, I felt like we could work with any of them.
that's the beauty of adding someone to a playoff team.


----------



## kulaz3000

truebluefan said:


> Philly... Young? wow


King is like Knight with the Hawks.

Knigh loves forwards.

King loves wing players.

Iggy, Carney and now Young.


----------



## narek

MikeDC said:


> We'll be fine scoring. Ty scored fairly well and if he comes along, we'll be fine Noah should at least be better than Wallace.
> 
> Obviously we're banking a huge amount on Ty in the long run, but we made the investment and he's got the potential, so that's ok with me.


I agree. Tyrus should turn out to be a good scorer. AS KC just said on the local ESPN everyone said Loul wasn't athletic enough when they drafted him. And now look at him.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Let's hope we don't regret not taking Hawes.


----------



## lgtwins

Come on, Glen Davis!


----------



## T-Time

In all honesty, we were kind of in a lose lose situation in terms of the fans viewing. We all wanted scoring, yes Hawes supposeably can do that but is't athletic and has had injury history with two torn ACL's. Noah is offensively challenged and Al Thorton is a tweener that wouldn't fit with this team.

So what Im saying is, we didn't really have a choice if we weren't going to trade the pick, you either end up being mad over Hawes or Noah. I'd rather have Noah because I love athletes, makes it easier to watch the game.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Noah's jump shot reminds me of Cindy Brady shooting jump shots in the hoop over the garage in the driveway


Indeed. But I believe they called it the "carport." Weird.


----------



## truebluefan

We can get some nice bigs the second round.


----------



## C3

Pax generally picks good players that know how to win.

Not good players who have already learned how to accept loosing.


----------



## superdave

eymang said:


> Can't get over how much I hate this pick. Tyson is probably laughing his *** off. We shipped him out and Noah will never be as good as Tyson, a very very poor man's Tyson. Give me Al Thornton and say bye to Noc!


Wow, have you watched Noah over the past two seasons? He will be better offensively than Tyson from Day 1. The kid's passing and handle will already bring some new offensive elements to the table. I don't understand all the hate for Noah actually. We got great value for the #9 pick.

http://draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=589&page=playerblog


----------



## truebluefan

Hornets...#13... Wright


----------



## chifaninca

lgtwins said:


> In a year or two, we are going to have 30 points and 25 rebounds a game on average TT and Noah combined. What's to complain? I am one satisfied fan tonight.



I agree we may average 30 points a game total.............

Wait, does anyone else think it will be dangerous to see Tyrus falling down everytime into Noah?

Seriously, both guys are gonna be bouncing off each other offensively since their range is one foot out and in.



I am now Fervently in the TRADE FOR KOBE camp. We need someone who can average 33+ a night to carry our offense and creat opportunities for dunking by our frontcourt.

Gordon, S&T player, Tyrus, Duhon, and two future 1sts


----------



## McBulls

souleater said:


> ok,now it's official,pasx has no balls on his pants,noah?this guy is a lunatic,damn,damn,


All I can say is that Paxson had the chance to work the two guys out side by side against one another, and certainly scouted the hell out of Noah last year and this. If he made a mistake, it wasn't because he didn't do his homework.


----------



## MikeDC

T-Time said:


> In all honesty, we were kind of in a lose lose situation in terms of the fans viewing. We all wanted scoring, yes *Hawes supposeably can do that but is't athletic and has had injury history with two torn ACL's.* Noah is offensively challenged and Al Thorton is a tweener that wouldn't fit with this team.
> 
> So what Im saying is, we didn't really have a choice if we weren't going to trade the pick, you either end up being mad over Hawes or Noah. I'd rather have Noah because I love athletes, makes it easier to watch the game.


Two torn ACLs? I missed that... You sure?


----------



## BenDengGo

whats the time gap between each pick in the 2nd round?


----------



## lougehrig

chifaninca said:


> Good news is that we still have no front court scoring, so you can't trade Gordon, Deng or Hinrich.


Deng averaged 19 ppg last year. He plays in the front court. We also were 10th in the league in scoring last year. I didn't realize we needed more frontcourt scoring. I thought we needed a post player. Deng can do this. Plus we can sign a 15-20 mpg post player, plus Tyrus.


----------



## thebizkit69u

narek said:


> I agree. Tyrus should turn out to be a good scorer. AS KC just said on the local ESPN everyone said Loul wasn't athletic enough when they drafted him. And now look at him.


Deng isnt very athletic at all but his overall game was head and shoulders above Tyrus and Noah combined... So you cant really compare the two situations.


----------



## SALO

RealGM boards are down. 

I like this place better anyway.


----------



## HAWK23

BenDengGo said:


> whats the time gap between each pick in the 2nd round?


2min


----------



## MikeDC

Julian Wright... 

Clippes on the clock. Any chance we can trade Duhon and our 2008 pick for Rodney Stuckey?


----------



## kulaz3000

In an online chat

Q: Corey, who do you want to be dunking on your first poster?

A: Joakim Noah.


----------



## truebluefan

SALO said:


> RealGM boards are down.
> 
> I like this place better anyway.


they are? wow


----------



## thebizkit69u

Crossing fingers for The Lakers 07-08 starting line up to be

C- Bynum
PF- Noah
SF- Odom
SG- Gordon
PG- Smush


----------



## darlets

I agree with Bulls42. Paxson stuck to his ideals. I think Paxson and Skiles rank big man skills in order
1. Rebounding
2. Defence
3. Offence

They have an idea of what a big man should provide first and foremost.

It's about match ups, Noah will provide a different Defensive match up for us. 

Noah will be a good match up for Gooden's of the league. Alot of average to above average 6'10 players killed us last year and the league is full of them. 

To me Noah is another piece in the puzzle of making our defence great. Paxson believe in Rebounding and defence, Noah will help us in both.

Wallace, Noah (if his as good as advertised) and Tyrus are quite an exceptional front court in terms of rebounding, defence and blocking 

We really need Thabo to turn into a lock down defender.

Paxson and Skiles have both said they still expect some internal improvement from the core.


----------



## chifaninca

thebizkit69u said:


> Crossing fingers for The Lakers 07-08 starting line up to be
> 
> C- Bynum
> PF- Noah
> SF- Odom
> SG- Gordon
> PG- Smush



I agree, though I think it will Farmar at the Point, maybe Duhon. They are very unhappy with parker, I think Parker is gone.


----------



## truebluefan

Clippers next...#14...Al Thorton


----------



## MikeDC

Yuck.

That means the Pistons will draft Stuckey if the rumors hold, which doesn't make me too happy. I think he'll be pretty good.


----------



## thebizkit69u

darlets said:


> To me Noah is another piece in the puzzle of making our defence great. Paxson believe in Rebounding and defence, Noah will help us in both.
> 
> Wallace, Noah (if his as good as advertised) and Tyrus are quite an exceptional front court in terms of rebounding, defence and blocking
> 
> We really need Thabo to turn into a lock down defender.
> 
> Paxson and Skiles have both said they still expect some internal improvement from the core.


Yeah good defense untill Lebron James, Dwayne Wade and half of the western conference DONG whips the Bulls in any important playoff series.


----------



## THEbigO

have there been any trade rumors at all? or only the celtics and sonics?


----------



## eymang

great pick LA Clippers


----------



## kulaz3000

I can just see it already...

Noah and Skiles is going to clash. 

Atleast now we have a player that will step in if one of our players takes a cheap shot, even though he is a stick, atleast we'll have a guy that won't be so conservative all the time.


----------



## kulaz3000

eymang said:


> great pick LA Clippers


I think its goodbye to Maggette.. I wouldn't mind him for the right price.


----------



## mizenkay

FYI. 

49th pick: 10:25 p.m. | 51st pick: 10:28 p.m. Central Time.


per bulls.com


----------



## MikeDC

I'm not high on Thornton


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

MikeDC said:


> Yuck.
> 
> That means the Pistons will draft Stuckey if the rumors hold, which doesn't make me too happy. I think he'll be pretty good.


I read a rumor today that said Stuckey was a smokescreen and that the Pistons are going to draft Marco Belinelli, who I think is a stud.


----------



## JRose5

I like this pick. Hawes has the lowpost game apparently, but something rubbed me the wrong way about him. Noah's no sure thing, but I like his game. And hey, it's found money either way.


----------



## truebluefan

Detroit... Stuckey


----------



## MikeDC

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I read a rumor today that said Stuckey was a smokescreen and that the Pistons are going to draft Marco Belinelli, who I think is a stud.


Apparently not a smokescreen. I like his chances... he'll be like Flip Murray was for them, only a lot better.


----------



## BenDengGo

after i heard that hawes has a sticker on his car which says "god bless george bush!", i'm glad we picked noah.


----------



## kulaz3000

Some caller on the radio said he played pick up with Noah and just compared Noah with JYD!!

NOAH AND JYD!! Argh...


----------



## ChiBulls2315

That's gotta piss you off when someone in your front office leaks a promise like that 2 weeks before the draft. Detroit got their guy anyway.


----------



## MikeDC

narek said:


> I agree. Tyrus should turn out to be a good scorer. AS KC just said on the local ESPN everyone said Loul wasn't athletic enough when they drafted him. And now look at him.


He still isn't exactly an "above the rim" guy, but he's awfully nimble and can get down the court. I actually don't think his athleticism has changed much, but he's got a lot more stamina


----------



## MikeDC

SALO said:


> RealGM boards are down.
> 
> I like this place better anyway.


Damn Straight! :yay:


----------



## truebluefan

Wizards... Young


----------



## chifaninca

Someone convince me our frountcourt improved? 

In other words, what additional does he bring? 

Energy - We already that
Defense - Had that


BTW, the guy is just like CHandler was, goes for every fake. Not likely to be out of foul trouble in many games for many minutes.

He's not awful.............PJ Brown is awful........and yet, I'm strangely hoping we resign Brown after this.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I love Nick Young to the Wizards

Arenas
Young
Butler
Jamison
Blatche


----------



## T-Time

kulaz3000 said:


> I can just see it already...
> 
> Noah and Skiles is going to clash.
> 
> Atleast now we have a player that will step in if one of our players takes a cheap shot, even though he is a stick, atleast we'll have a guy that won't be so conservative all the time.


Don't forget about Tyrus lol. He would have layed the smack down on RIP last year.


----------



## kulaz3000

truebluefan said:


> Wizards... Young


Ahh i love Nick Young. I think he is a better version of Jason Richardson. Well atleast a version without all the injury problems..

But Young at #9 would have been a reach..


----------



## chifaninca

We need Jameson Curry now, we need guys who can SCORE and only score as Guards


----------



## remlover

I remember during the NCAA season i couldn't stand Noah with a passion. Although, even during the tourney i had a feeling that Noah would have been our pick. He is one of those guys who you hate when he is against you, but love when he is on your roster. 

I like Noah as we add some HEIGHT. A legit 7-footer! With what was left @ 9 we took the best player on the board that can help us right away. I was never impressed with Hawes, maybe i'll be proved wrong.

There is still FA and trades to be worked out. Hearing Pax talk, we WILL improve our team with a low-post scorer.


----------



## kulaz3000

chifaninca said:


> We need Jameson Curry now, we need guys who can SCORE and only score as Guards


The promise here we come.


----------



## kulaz3000

I'll be with JamesON and Hill with the second round picks.


----------



## MikeDC

Deal done in principle. Channing Frye and Steve Francis for Zach Randolph, Fred Jones and Dan Dickau


----------



## mizenkay

spike likes it.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Knicks ?

WTF ??

Portland just smoked them


----------



## truebluefan

Nets pick... S williams


----------



## darlets

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah good defense untill Lebron James, Dwayne Wade and half of the western conference DONG whips the Bulls in any important playoff series.


Kirk does as well as anyone on Wade. Noc(if we keep him) and Deng are alright match ups for James. At least we can through defenders at him as well because Tyrus and Thabo are a reasonable size/speed match up for him.

For a western conference "DONG" to whip us in a "important play off series" we'd need to be in the Finals yes?

Our path to the finals will most likely have to go through Cavs and Pistons.

Are you going to put Hawes on R.Wallace or Drew Gooden? Lets not even talk about N.J who had the wonderous Bostjan Nachbar and Josh Boone combine for 30 points last time we played them. 

We have enough talent to make the playoffs. We've shown that, the question becomes how to advance.


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> Deal done in principle. Channing Frye and Steve Francis for Zach Randolph, Fred Jones and Dan Dickau


Seems like that Portland wanted to keep Webster. Good trade by Portland.

I really like the Portland GM. He has BALLS and makes moves... good work Portland, we'll see you in the finals in the future and whoope your asses again.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Oden, Aldridge , Frye .

Damn


----------



## ChiBulls2315

Wow, interesting. Randolph is the 2nd worst guy in the Eddy Curry stat.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Great pick by the Nets


----------



## MikeDC

Randolph and Curry up front will eithe be a disaster or an unstoppable machine.

Blazers get very little in return for Randolph IMO. Francis is washed up and Frye is a PF.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

MikeDC said:


> Deal done in principle. Channing Frye and Steve Francis for Zach Randolph, Fred Jones and Dan Dickau


Anyone think we might be able to trade Nocioni for Channing Frye sometime this summer? Portland needs a 3 quite badly, and Portland might be an appealing destination for Nocioni at this point. I mean, that team is going to be smokin'.

Gosh, I wish there was some way to make a trade and pick up Big Baby today.


----------



## DaBullz

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Knicks ?
> 
> WTF ??
> 
> Portland just smoked them


Portland needs a SF and a PG. Got 'em both.

Whatever minutes they get from Francis are huge.


----------



## remlover

MikeDC said:


> Deal done in principle. Channing Frye and Steve Francis for Zach Randolph, Fred Jones and Dan Dickau


Didn't have to give up much to get Randolph.

That being said, Zach and Eddy will be an utter trainwreck on defense.

SAS is killing me with screaming like a fool. "That got rid of one of those contracts!" Uhhh excuse me, you just brought in about 60 million in NEW SALARY.


----------



## kulaz3000

truebluefan said:


> Nets pick... S williams


If he can stay away from the Ganja(atleast without it leaking out to the public), he'll be the steal of the draft along with my favorite late round steal Almond.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

MikeDC said:


> Randolph and Curry up front will eithe be a disaster or an unstoppable machine.
> 
> Blazers get very little in return for Randolph IMO. Francis is washed up and Frye is a PF.


I say disaster


----------



## narek

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Knicks ?
> 
> WTF ??
> 
> Portland just smoked them


It'll be an interesting Knick team next year. They'll be arguing over who gets the ball the most. 

Doesn't this eat into David Lee's time?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Sean Williams to New Jersey. Man, they needed another big. Good choice.


----------



## kulaz3000

remlover said:


> Didn't have to give up much to get Randolph.
> 
> That being said, Zach and Eddy will be an utter trainwreck on defense.
> 
> SAS is killing me with screaming like a fool. "That got rid of one of those contracts!" Uhhh excuse me, you just brought in about 60 million in NEW SALARY.


The rest of the NYK are going to starve if they allow Zach and Curry to get in front of the food line...


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

kulaz3000 said:


> If he can stay away from the Ganja(atleast without it leaking out to the public), he'll be the steal of the draft along with my favorite late round steal Almond.


Agree . I think he will be great in New Jersey


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

narek said:


> It'll be an interesting Knick team next year. They'll be arguing over who gets the ball the most.
> 
> Doesn't this eat into David Lee's time?


I know . Crap decision ( again ) by Isiah

What a boob


----------



## theanimal23

As much as I am not a fan of Noah, I was telling my boys that I was hoping Pax had his choice.

In Pax I Trust.


----------



## kulaz3000

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I say disaster


I think they just wanted to get rid of Zach, and as far as i know it was hard to move him since noone wanted him. So who best to call but Isiah? I think its a good trade for Portland. A little like the Rose and Davis trade for the Bulls.

Im not sure about Steve though, id try to buy him out. He is a fool.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Jason Smith should be the pick for Golden State.


----------



## MikeDC

LOL... Belly-Nelly!


----------



## truebluefan

#18 GS Marco...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Again, Belinelli is a stud. He can score from anywhere on the court. Good pick for run & gun Golden State.


----------



## MikeDC

Those italians know how to dress, but they don't know facial hair for ****.


----------



## T.Shock

chifaninca said:


> We need Jameson Curry now, we need guys who can SCORE and only score as Guards


What is with your scoring fanaticism? Bulls were 4th in scoring in the East last year and basically replaced P.J. Brown with Noah. I understand your frustration with Noah, but good lord at least look up something before you start posting blindly. I'm fairly sure the Bulls offense will be fine. 

By the way...White American Big Men Taken in the 1st Round Since 1997...

Keith Van Horn(#2-1997)
Austin Croshere(#12-1997)
Scot Pollard(#19-1997)

Raef LaFrentz(#3-1998)
Michael Doleac(#12-1998)

Jeff Foster(#21-1999)
Scott Padgett(#28-1999)

Chris Mihm(#7-2000)
Joel Pryzbilla(#9-2000)
Jason Collier(#15-2000)
Mark Madsen(#29-2000)

Troy Murphy(#14-2001)
Kirk Haston(#16-2001)
Michael Bradley(#17-2001)

Curtis Borchardt(#18-2002)

Chris Kaman(#6-2003)
Nick Collison(#12-2003)

Robert Swift(#12-2004)
Kris Humphries(#14-2004)

Linas Kleiza(#27-2005)
David Lee(#30-2005)

I guess best case scenario is Chris Kaman and worst case is any of the other 20 guys on this list. History doesn't lie folks. Hawes will be at best Nick Collison/Chris Kaman and at worst Curtis Borchardt or Michael Bradley. But I'm sure the 19-yr old freshman who'll be ready to play in 3 years helps our team more now.


----------



## mizenkay

i remember that. when he _killed_ team USA last summer.

belly-nelly.

good pick for the warrior.


----------



## MikeDC

Good thing the Warriors picked a 6'6 swingman... they don't have anyone like that on their roster!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

LOL at Fran Frachilla comparing Bellinelli to a cross between Vinny Del ***** and Brent Barry

More like a better shooting Manu Ginobili


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> Good thing the Warriors picked a 6'6 swingman... they don't have anyone like that on their roster!


I dont think Nelly cares..


----------



## remlover

I swear IT is playing NBA Live as GM:

"So i can trade Channing Frye who is an 79 and Francis who is 80 and get back a guy that is a 90! DONE!"

Putting Zach next to Eddy will backfire in no time. I can't wait to see the matador defense played by the Knicks.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

What is Dr Jerry Buss a Doctor of exactly ?


----------



## kulaz3000

Im getting sick only hearing "HIGH ENERGY GUY" as the only positive about Noah.

How about a .. "He'll improve his offense" "He'll get you some points"

All you hear is.. "HIGH ENERGY GUY!!"


----------



## T.Shock

remlover said:


> I swear IT is playing NBA Live as GM:
> 
> "So i can trade Channing Frye who is an 79 and Francis who is 80 and get back a guy that is a 90! DONE!"
> 
> Putting Zach next to Eddy will backfire in no time. I can't wait to see the matador defense played by the Knicks.


Don't forget Marbury and Crawford. The Knicks may very well give up 120 next year. I don't really understand the Knicks move. Both Curry and Randolph need the ball in the low block to operate. Usually, the idea is to pair a block post guy with a post player who can step out and hit a jump shot. Whatever.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

You got to love Isiah


----------



## L.O.B

I wanted Hawes for his post game but Pax went the other way. Maybe low scoring won't be a problem next season for the Bulls if their opponents average 70  

Wallace
Noah
Deng
Thabo
Hinrich 

is a defensive unit that would give many teams fits.


----------



## kulaz3000

SausageKingofChicago said:


> You got to love Isiah


I wish we had another swapped pick with NY.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

I would love the Lakers to select Josh McRoberts 

That would be high comedy

Is it me or is Screamin A sounding more like Lil Penny with each passing moment


----------



## MikeDC

SausageKingofChicago said:


> What is Dr Jerry Buss a Doctor of exactly ?


----------



## T.Shock

Just watching the ESPN DraftCast to take a break from the tv. Anyways, they are doing chats with the draftees. I'll give you the answer to the question, tell me the person who said it and what the question might have been.

"My body...my moves."


----------



## ballerkingn

I know im late on this,but the noah pick is just great i feel.I think we now get 2 top five players from last years draft if they where to have come out.I think noah is going to help us more then people give him credit.With his intangeables,and in the locker room,and with his personality.Plus he can be anther face of the franchise thats lacking a star player or a real true franchise guy.Plus with him and Ty thomas no one is going to get easy basket's against us even after Ben leaves.I do think he will score 10 ppg in his 1st year or more.Most off of put back's and hustle plays,which is cool,but i do think he can give us some post up play now and then,but he won't be someone to turn to for easy points in the paint.I think Deng will be that guy once's he works on his post moves this summer.So i don't feel bad that we wheren't able to get a post threat as of yet,because i think we have 1 in deng.We really needed size and quickness at the 4-5 spot which again noah brings and also tyrus will bring.I cann't wait to see these 2 on the same side,i think we now have our 4 and 5 spots set for the next 10 years.


----------



## truebluefan

LA Lakers...Crittenton...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Crittenton is a total Phil Jackson tall point guard.


----------



## MikeDC

Jason Smith is dropping a bit... maybe we could make a trade and grab him?


----------



## mizenkay

oh no. now we have stephen A and dickie V in a yell-off?

mute. button.


----------



## kulaz3000

What a tool.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

MikeDC said:


>


Surprise !

No hands!


----------



## kulaz3000

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Crittenton is a total Phil Jackson tall point guard.


Phil aint going to play a 19 year old.

Way to convincing Kobe to stay with the Lakers by picking another teenager!!

Good work Lakers!


----------



## MikeDC

Stephen A smith and Dick Vitale announced they're going to get married the minute the law allows.


----------



## T.Shock

Lakers take Crittenton. Nice pick. I'm sure Kobe will be happy with another player who won't be ready for two to three years. 

Do ESPN producers ask themselves before any telecast?

Who can possibly annoy the audience at maximum efficiency? 

I should've been on here the entire draft. Nobody was here to hear my snarky comments.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Crittenton is a total Phil Jackson tall point guard.



So is Sasha Vujacic

Wasted pick by the Lakers

They should have tabbed Splitter


----------



## MikeDC

kulaz3000 said:


> Phil aint going to play a 19 year old.
> 
> Way to convincing Kobe to stay with the Lakers by picking another teenager!!
> 
> Good work Lakers!


Yeah, I'm not getting that one.


----------



## SALO

kulaz3000 said:


> What a tool.


:rofl:


----------



## narek

MikeDC said:


> Stephen A smith and Dick Vitale announced they're going to get married the minute the law allows.


The two reasons I never, ever have watched much of the draft show after the first time I caught their act. Oh my god.


----------



## step

Rudy Fernandez, I wonder who'll pick this stud.


----------



## mizenkay

kulaz3000 said:


> What a tool.




i'm firmly in the "I'm DYING HERE" camp.

i want skiles to go all boot camp on his *** and make him shave his bumble and bumble dressed locks.

sorry. i had to say that.


----------



## MikeDC

Jason Smith could be pretty good... anyone looks good next to Shaq, but the guy ought to really be able to score.


----------



## MikeDC

Guys like this make me happy I don't have daughters.


----------



## kulaz3000

mizenkay said:


> i'm firmly in the "I'm DYING HERE" camp.
> 
> i want skiles to go all boot camp on his *** and make him shave his bumble and bumble dressed locks.
> 
> sorry. i had to say that.


He may fit the system with his big game experience. But he is a LOUD MOUTH and extremely extraverted, i wonder if he will create any waves on our team. I hope our guys put him on his *** early and put him in his place..


----------



## L.O.B

I am hoping Fazekas drops to us.


----------



## SALO

Told you guys Splitter would drop big-time. 

Maybe we can buy a pick here for $3M cash. C'mon Jerry, open up the wallet.

Splitter, Fernandez, Big Baby would be great value here. Package 49 & 51 if needed.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

SausageKingofChicago said:


> So is Sasha Vujacic
> 
> Wasted pick by the Lakers
> 
> They should have tabbed Splitter


Ah, a player who isn't going to even come over this year. That would really assuage Kobe. 

Splitter is a valuable chip though, I'll give you that. There are going to be 20 good players out of this draft.

I still want to make a move up in the draft for Big Baby.


----------



## MikeDC

narek said:


> The two reasons I never, ever have watched much of the draft show after the first time I caught their act. Oh my god.


Makes me wish TNT for the second year in a row, that's for sure.

I turned off the NBA preview last night on ESPN when Screamin A came on.... Jeez, how can this clown have a job?


----------



## kulaz3000

Im just waiting for the NYK pick. I will die if their pick ends up being the better player than ours..


----------



## rosenthall

mizenkay said:


> i'm firmly in the "I'm DYING HERE" camp.
> 
> i want skiles to go all boot camp on his *** and make him shave his bumble and bumble dressed locks.
> 
> sorry. i had to say that.


Noah has always struck me as a guy other teams would go out of their way to knock on his ***. He's just got that something about him.

Anyways, let's buy a pick in the 20's and get Splitter, now that Smith is gone.


----------



## theanimal23

We all know what Noah can do and what Hawes can do. But as I said to my friend on the phone during our time slot, I wanted Pax to have the ability to make a choice. To see who he preferred.

In Pax I Trust


----------



## step

Why on earth does Philly select another guard.


----------



## MikeDC

Smith swapped for Daequan Cook in a complete head scratcher to me. How does cook help the Heat?


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> Smith swapped for Daequan Cook in a complete head scratcher to me. How does cook help the Heat?


It makes sense for the Sixers atleast.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

MikeDC said:


> Smith swapped for Daequan Cook in a complete head scratcher to me. How does cook help the Heat?


I like it for Philly


----------



## MikeDC

Well yeah, it makes great sense for the Sixers... I don't have a clue why you'd want cook if you've got Wade though. I feel good about this draft... lots of strange moves by other teams I expect to not work out


----------



## step

And what did the Heat get out of it bar saving a few measly dollars?


----------



## T.Shock

Did Billy King just swindle somebody? Cook will be out of the league in a few years. What's the difference between him and Forte? Jason Smith may end up a bust too, but he's got size and may turn himself into a good rebounder a 12/12 guy which is decent value for a late 1st round pick. 

Dudley goes to the Bobcats. Jordan should just field an ACC All-Star team.

Bulls up. Oh wait, no.


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> Well yeah, it makes great sense for the Sixers... I don't have a clue why you'd want cook if you've got Wade though. I feel good about this draft... lots of strange moves by other teams I expect to not work out


Well in Miami's defense, Wade is a little injury prone.


----------



## T.Shock

Spike Lee: "Isiah knows what he's doing." 

Have Spike watched the Knicks the last two years?


----------



## theanimal23

Someone tell me our Bulls segment is on Youtube soon --> The Two guys with the signs, the Noah pick, and the Pax interview

I LOVED THE SIGNS


----------



## MikeDC

kulaz3000 said:


> Well in Miami's defense, Wade is a little injury prone.


Meh... Cook doesn't exactly look like a worldbeater to me.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter

kulaz3000 said:


> Im getting sick only hearing "HIGH ENERGY GUY" as the only positive about Noah.
> 
> How about a .. "He'll improve his offense" "He'll get you some points"
> 
> All you hear is.. "HIGH ENERGY GUY!!"


It did worry me a little earlier today when, before a commercial during the ESPN draft special, they previewed the Florida guys: Horford -- hittting a turnaround; Brewer -- stealing and driving; Noah -- clapping.


----------



## ChiBulls2315

I can't believe what I'm hearing about of the Lakers tonight. Before they said Dr. Buss said something like "no comment" when talking about Kobe trades when he's always said in the past few weeks he's not trading him. Then Kupcheck (sp?) just said "nobody's untouchable" and that they've talked about it before.


----------



## MikeDC

Knicks take Glen Davis... naw... just kidding... it was Chandler


----------



## thebizkit69u

Wilson Chandler -- Good pick for the Knicks. Hes a solid player.


----------



## DaBullz

LOL
Knicks now have Curry, Chandler, and Crawford.


----------



## step

Chandler, Curry and Randolph, I couldn't help but smile at that.


----------



## remlover

Wilson Chandler picked by the Knicks. What a stupid pick right after you trade for Randolph. He will be a hustler but not a true SF/SG that they need.


----------



## MikeDC

Cliff Pondexter said:


> It did worry me a little earlier today when, before a commercial during the ESPN draft special, they previewed the Florida guys: Horford -- hittting a turnaround; Brewer -- stealing and driving; Noah -- clapping.


:lol:


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> Meh... Cook doesn't exactly look like a worldbeater to me.


Yeah, it was a reach of a defense. 

I think Miami is in a spiral spin team into the lottery..


----------



## thebizkit69u

Isiah can freaking draft.. Hes not the best of GM's but hes got a great eye for Talent. Balkman and now Chandler those are some high energy athleates.


----------



## MikeDC

ChiBulls2315 said:


> I can't believe what I'm hearing about of the Lakers tonight. Before they said Dr. Buss said something like "no comment" when talking about Kobe trades when he's always said in the past few weeks he's not trading him. Then Kupcheck (sp?) just said "nobody's untouchable" and that they've talked about it before.


Was a bit of a change of tune, wasn't it?


----------



## MikeDC

kulaz3000 said:


> Yeah, it was a reach of a defense.
> 
> I think Miami is in a spiral spin team into the lottery..


Completely agree. Wonder how many years it takes to completely destroy Wade's spirit?


----------



## SALO

Portland just bought the 24th pick and will take Fernandez.

Dammit. 

The bar has been set. All we need to do is give up "cash considerations" and someone like Splitter, Big Baby etc. could be ours. 

Do it Pax!! Get on the phone with your buddy Steve Kerr and get that 29th pick. Big Baby! Splitter! 

I really liked Fernandez.


----------



## BenDengGo

chandler any curry finally reunited

portland buys suns' 24th pick for 3million.


----------



## theanimal23

Pritchard best GM in the NBA?


----------



## rwj333

I'm a big Fernandez fan.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Ugh, I would have loved to have bought that pick from Phoenix. We could use a scoring big still! McRoberts, Big Baby Davis!?! Wouldn't Phoenix have preferred to have sold the pick to a team in the East?


----------



## step

> Pritchard best GM in the NBA?


He's quickly climbing the ranks. Really like the move.


----------



## remlover

I would love to add a 2nd 1st round pick, but when you think about it, this team is already young enough. Everyone throws out Tiago's name out, but doesn't he have a big buyout?


----------



## thebizkit69u

SALO said:


> Portland just bought the 24th pick and will take Fernandez.
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> The bar has been set. All we need to do is give up "cash considerations" and someone like Splitter, Big Baby etc. could be ours.
> 
> Do it Pax!! Get on the phone with your buddy Steve Kerr and get that 29th pick. Big Baby! Splitter!
> 
> I really liked Fernandez.


Josh McRoberts at 29 doesnt look too bad. He brings a totally different dimention up front.


----------



## T.Shock

Isiah has drafted well, but Wilson Chandler was fairly average in college.


----------



## kulaz3000

theanimal23 said:


> Pritchard best GM in the NBA?


He is awesome. 

But he has a very young team, with buying that pick he now has 5 potential rookies with 3 other second round picks remaining.


----------



## kulaz3000

Noah shows us his Tyson Chandler impersionation.


----------



## MikeDC

Wonder if the Bulls can buy #29 and get Splitter, Fazekas or Gray. Maybe Herbert Hill or McRoberts?


----------



## theanimal23

ballerkingn said:


> I know im late on this,but the noah pick is just great i feel.I think we now get 2 top five players from last years draft if they where to have come out.I think noah is going to help us more then people give him credit.With his intangeables,and in the locker room,and with his personality.Plus he can be anther face of the franchise thats lacking a star player or a real true franchise guy.Plus with him and Ty thomas no one is going to get easy basket's against us even after Ben leaves.I do think he will score 10 ppg in his 1st year or more.Most off of put back's and hustle plays,which is cool,but i do think he can give us some post up play now and then,but he won't be someone to turn to for easy points in the paint.I think Deng will be that guy once's he works on his post moves this summer.So i don't feel bad that we wheren't able to get a post threat as of yet,because i think we have 1 in deng.We really needed size and quickness at the 4-5 spot which again noah brings and also tyrus will bring.I cann't wait to see these 2 on the same side,i think we now have our 4 and 5 spots set for the next 10 years.



+1

I def was not a fan of him but he has grown on me over time as the Draft came soon.


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> Wonder if the Bulls can buy #29 and get Splitter, Fazekas or Gray. Maybe Herbert Hill or McRoberts?


Yeah, id feel much better having another big wide body. But i think we can get Hill in with our second round pick.


----------



## MikeDC

I think McRoberts is pretty good value here. I guess the question is whether he can get over his Christian Laettner-like attitude


----------



## T.Shock

MikeDC said:


> Wonder if the Bulls can buy #29 and get Splitter, Fazekas or Gray. Maybe Herbert Hill or McRoberts?


I dunno Phoenix has to keep one of these picks right? They'll have sold 4 first rounders over the past two years. That's ridiculous.


----------



## step

> Isiah has drafted well, but Wilson Chandler was fairly average in college.


With what Balkman showed last year, I'm not so sure this was the best choice.


----------



## remlover

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Ugh, I would have loved to have bought that pick from Phoenix. We could use a scoring big still! McRoberts, Big Baby Davis!?! Wouldn't Phoenix have preferred to have sold the pick to a team in the East?


From Pax is saying he is indicating he will trade for a scoring big. I hope he follows through with that. S&T Noc+Duh can help this team IMO.


----------



## T.Shock

Jazz take Morris Almond. I think it is a solid pick. Kevin O'Connor is another fantastic GM. He needed a shooter. He took a shooter. How many losing seasons have the Jazz had in the past 20-odd years. 1? 2?


----------



## kulaz3000

Utah drafts Almond. He is going to be a legit NBA scorer.

I really wish we could have got him somehow. Good pick for Utah.


----------



## SALO

MikeDC said:


> Wonder if the Bulls can buy #29 and get Splitter, Fazekas or Gray. Maybe Herbert Hill or McRoberts?


No doubt, only thing holding us back would be Reinsdorf. 

I think we could get someone here that could be as productive as a LLE signing, which would actually cost us more money.


----------



## MikeDC

I gotta say, Hill doesn't strike me as a guy who'll succeed in the league. I'm not too sure on McRoberts.

I think Gray will be a guy who never plays a huge role, but will fill a role and play 10 years. Why can't he be a Will Perdue or Mark Bryant type guy?


----------



## SALO

With Conley going to Memphis and Almond going to Utah, I wonder if we could pry Kyle Lowry or Ronnie Brewer to replace Duhon.


----------



## thebizkit69u

kulaz3000 said:


> Utah drafts Almond. He is going to be a legit NBA scorer.
> 
> I really wish we could have got him somehow. Good pick for Utah.


Man good pick by the Jazz, 6'6 215 SG not bad a bad way to fill a need.


----------



## BCH

Im not sold on Almond. I don't think he gets his shot off in the NBA.


----------



## kulaz3000

SALO said:


> With Conley going to Memphis and Almond going to Utah, I wonder if we could pry Kyle Lowry or Ronnie Brewer to replace Duhon.


I would love Brewer..


----------



## thebizkit69u

Kyrylo Fesenko anyone? 6'11 240 19 year old Rusky... Worth a second round pick?


----------



## MikeDC

So the Sonics want to play Green, Durant and Rashard Lewis simultaneously? That'll be an interesting approach.


----------



## kulaz3000

BCH said:


> Im not sold on Almond. I don't think he gets his shot off in the NBA.


He scored at close to 50% from the field and from the 3 point line being the top option and ONLY option on his team. You can overlook his points beacuse he was in a week conference, but he was the main guy so he was obviously targeted defensively by every team, yet he still got his shots off at a very good percentage.

He is definitly going to be able to score in the league. His going to be a scorer in the NBA, bank on it.


----------



## T.Shock

MikeDC said:


> So the Sonics want to play Green, Durant and Rashard Lewis simultaneously? That'll be an interesting approach.


Is that what Presti said? I'm assuming he'll probably S&T Lewis. However, I think people are thinking in strict terms of positions. Green reminds me a lot of Lamar Odom in that I think he'll be able to play the 4 with Durant at the 3. At the very least, you could put Green up at the high post and run a mean pick-and-roll with Durant. Or let Green get the ball at the top and run Durant off a Center screen. Green's passing combined with Durant's natural scoring ability will be a mean combo.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

MikeDC said:


> So the Sonics want to play Green, Durant and Rashard Lewis simultaneously? That'll be an interesting approach.


Somewhere rlucas is smiling.


----------



## theanimal23

Splitter is still available. Why can't we buy Phoenix's 29 and get him?


----------



## BCH

kulaz3000 said:


> He scored at close to 50% from the field and from the 3 point line being the top option and ONLY option on his team. You can overlook his points beacuse he was in a week conference, but he was the main guy so he was obviously targeted defensively by every team, yet he still got his shots off at a very good percentage.
> 
> He is definitly going to be able to score in the league. His going to be a scorer in the NBA, bank on it.


I think even a double team against very weak college competition isn't worth that much. I think Almond has solid basketball IQ, I just question whether his little head fakes and pumps get him a shot. His stepback is about 2 beats too slow as well.


----------



## MikeDC

So the Pistons take a completely redundant set of players. Huh?


----------



## mizenkay

poll @ ChicagoSports.com (Tribune)


Bulls draft Joakim Noah at No. 9. You like?

* 55.4%*
Oh yeah. Love the energy (1120 responses)

* 31.3%*
No. He's a doofus (633 responses)

* 13.3%*
Doesn't matter, they'll trade him. (270 responses)

2023 total responses





no. he's a doofus. i mean, _yeah_. but what kind of question is that? :laugh:


----------



## thebizkit69u

theanimal23 said:


> Splitter is still available. Why can't we buy Phoenix's 29 and get him?


Splitter is terrible, I saw alot of his Euro League games he makes Tyson Chandler's hands look like Jerry Rice's. Splitter is just going to be your average NBA body, nothing special I would rather have the Bulls take a shot on McRoberts.


----------



## kulaz3000

T.Shock said:


> Is that what Presti said? I'm assuming he'll probably S&T Lewis. However, I think people are thinking in strict terms of positions. Green reminds me a lot of Lamar Odom in that I think he'll be able to play the 4 with Durant at the 3. At the very least, you could put Green up at the high post and run a mean pick-and-roll with Durant. Or let Green get the ball at the top and run Durant off a Center screen. Green's passing combined with Durant's natural scoring ability will be a mean combo.


Agreed, Green is very versatile, he is going to be a great player. There is no doubt that Lewis is going to be gone anyhow, so fitting him in won't be an issue.

In the west, they can allow someone like Green to slide into the big forward position since he has good size, without him being overmatched every night. 

I think Seattle, Portland and Atlanta(a big suprise) are the biggest winners this draft.


----------



## MikeDC

Jay Bilas is about the last guy I'd use to be flashing a "this person's best available" tickerr across the bottom of the screen


----------



## MikeDC

T.Shock said:


> Is that what Presti said? I'm assuming he'll probably S&T Lewis. However, I think people are thinking in strict terms of positions. Green reminds me a lot of Lamar Odom in that I think he'll be able to play the 4 with Durant at the 3. At the very least, you could put Green up at the high post and run a mean pick-and-roll with Durant. Or let Green get the ball at the top and run Durant off a Center screen. Green's passing combined with Durant's natural scoring ability will be a mean combo.


Jim Grey said it as if he'd just talked to someone in Seattle.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Splitter to the Spurs? Could they stash yet another player overseas?


----------



## McBulls

kulaz3000 said:


> Yeah, id feel much better having another big wide body. But i think we can get Hill in with our second round pick.


Spurs on the clock. Time to make a trade for Splitter.


----------



## BCH

I bet more teams wish they had Paul Allen's wallet to buy late first rounders.


----------



## SALO

MikeDC said:


> So the Sonics want to play Green, Durant and Rashard Lewis simultaneously? That'll be an interesting approach.


That might be the plan, but I don't see why Rashard Lewis would want to be a part of that. He'd probably be the one playing center (in the West!) in that scenario, and I've always felt he was somewhat soft for a PF/SF.


----------



## kulaz3000

Affalo isn't a bad pick, a little high for him maybe, but i think his a player.

Its seems like more and more that Billups is leaving Detriot.


----------



## lister333

phoenix will draft splitter with the 29.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Hmm it looks like the Pistons are ready to move on and forget about Billups.


----------



## theanimal23

I knew they would take Splitter.


----------



## MikeDC

Spurs pick Splitter... I was typing this before it was announced


----------



## mizenkay

BCH said:


> I bet more teams wish they had Paul Allen's wallet to buy late first rounders.



i wish i had Paul Allen's wallet.



my take on the seattle thing is that those players are "interchangeble" and won't necessarily play simultaneously.

and there goes splitter.

to the spurs.


----------



## MikeDC

Man the spurs don't take any Americans anymore


----------



## SALO

Ok, all my guys I want Pax to trade up for are disappearing...

Only guy left is Big Baby. :gopray:


----------



## T.Shock

I think we all liked Splitter to some degree, but now that he's on the Spurs. Give him another year in Europe, and in three to four years he'll be putting up 20/10 as the Spurs win their 7th title. The Spurs and Patriots are the best run organizations in sports from top to bottom.


----------



## BCH

Any Euros left to stash overseas? Phoenix may have to make a pick and keep it.


----------



## theanimal23

McRoberts to Phx?


----------



## lister333

san antonio got him!


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> Man the spurs don't take any Americans anymore


Well if not taking Americans means winning Championships sign me up!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

SALO said:


> Ok, all my guys I want Pax to trade up for are disappearing...
> 
> Only guy left is Big Baby. :gopray:


I'll take McRoberts too. I'd love it if Aaron Gray or Visser made it down to our picks in the 2nd round, but I doubt it.


----------



## chibul

BCH said:


> Any Euros left to stash overseas?  Phoenix may have to make a pick and keep it.


Marc Gasol.


----------



## SALO

Welcome back BCH. Long time no see.

What are your thoughts on Noah?


----------



## MikeDC

Time to start looking to move up to the top o the 2nd round. Several interesting players still there. Derrick Byars, Fazekas, Gray, Big Baby


----------



## McBulls

MikeDC said:


> Man the spurs don't take any Americans anymore


What would the Spurs take in trade for their GM? They are so much better at this business than other teams.


----------



## kulaz3000

Noah just ripped into someone who asked whether he feels his more marketable now that he is Chicago.

"YAY! I'LL BE MORE MARKETABLE!! THATS MY DREAM!!"

All the writers for the Chicago Bulls are going to have a field day with Noah.


----------



## BenDengGo

i h8 vitale


----------



## kulaz3000

Listening to the Noah interview on ESPN radio i've come to the conclusion, that not only does Noah LOOK like a tool, but he talks and acts like a TOOL.

He sounds overally arrogant and very outspoken. Im not sure how his going to be accepted by the rest of the Bulls. Atleast Tyrus will have another screaming buddy..


----------



## BCH

SALO said:


> Welcome back BCH. Long time no see.
> 
> What are your thoughts on Noah?


I thought getting rid of Chandler and replacing him with Wallace was a little sketchy, I think Paxon realized it as well and took Noah this year to make up for it. For their relative salaries Noah is the best bet of that trio. If the choice was Hawes or Noah, then it wasn't really a choice. This also allows Paxon to use Wallace as part of a larger trade without handicapping his team from where it was last year necessarily.


----------



## SALO

kulaz3000 said:


> Noah just ripped into someone who asked whether he feels his more marketable now that he is Chicago.
> 
> "YAY! I'LL BE MORE MARKETABLE!! THATS MY DREAM!!"
> 
> All the writers for the Chicago Bulls are going to have a field day with Noah.


The bow tie, the pic posted earlier with Stern, now this quote. Haha. Loving this pick more and more by the minute!


----------



## remlover

kulaz3000 said:


> Listening to the Noah interview on ESPN radio i've come to the conclusion, that not only does *Noah LOOK like a tool, but he talks and acts like a TOOL.*
> 
> He sounds overally arrogant and very outspoken. Im not sure how his going to be accepted by the rest of the Bulls. Atleast Tyrus will have another screaming buddy..


I was thinking listening to his interview that he sounds like an idiot but he is our idiot. Horray for the Noah Era :worthy:


----------



## T.Shock

As an aside I'd love to deal Duhon and our 2 second rounders here if need be to move up and take either Fazekas or Big Baby. 

Also on a seperate note...

To win the East next year, I think the Bulls need to get about 16 and 10 from the power forward spot next year. Tyrus averaged 13 min this past season and if you double that to 26, he'd be projected to average 10 and 8 and that's with no improvement at all. I honestly believe that between Tyrus and Noah we could get a 16/10 from the 4 spot next year.

My two free agent signings would be one of the Mihm/Magloire/Moore group for the MLE and Chucky Atkins for the LLE.

I'd love to see this as our minutes breakdown heading in...

PG-Hinrich(35 min)/Atkins(13 min)
SG-Gordon(34 min)/Sefolosha(14 min)
SF-Deng(34 min)/Nocioni(14 min)
PF-Thomas(26 min)/Nocioni(14 min)/Noah(8 min)
C-Wallace(32 min)/Noah(10 min)

Basically a starting five of: Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Thomas, Wallace.
Rotation of: Atkins, Sefolosha, Nocioni, Noah
Deep Bench: Magloire(in case of injury or Noah doesn't give us what we need), Barrett, Griffin, Khryapa, and a 2nd round pick.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Wow McRoberts is dropping like a brick. I wonder if he falls to the second round that means he can come at a very cheap price. Make a move Pax it cant really hurt.


----------



## theanimal23

Is there a podcast of the Noah interview?


----------



## MikeDC

kulaz3000 said:


> Noah just ripped into someone who asked whether he feels his more marketable now that he is Chicago.
> 
> "YAY! I'LL BE MORE MARKETABLE!! THATS MY DREAM!!"
> 
> All the writers for the Chicago Bulls are going to have a field day with Noah.


:lol: You gotta like that!

<hr>Wow, the entire nation of Finland showed up to suppot that guy.

By the way, he looks like a real dork.


----------



## T.Shock

Looks like McRoberts should have stayed at Duke.


----------



## kulaz3000

BCH said:


> I thought getting rid of Chandler and replacing him with Wallace was a little sketchy, I think Paxon realized it as well and took Noah this year to make up for it. For their relative salaries Noah is the best bet of that trio. If the choice was Hawes or Noah, then it wasn't really a choice. This also allows Paxon to use Wallace as part of a larger trade without handicapping his team from where it was last year necessarily.


Though i would love to be proven wrong, but Wallace aint going to be desirable espically with another 3 years remaning. He maybe gain more interest with 2 years left, but he will probably remain a Bull for atleast another 2 years to be realistic. Plus, i dont know why we would even consider trading Wallace unless we're getting someone like KG or Amare. Without Wallace, not only are we thin upfront, we're very young and inexperienced.


----------



## theanimal23

I want McRoberts and Richards. Do it Pax.


----------



## Thankszeke

Just gotta love his interview right there. It'd be funny if Atlanta drafted Big Baby.

We gotta move up to get Fazekis or McRoberts here. Way too much talent from either one of them to pass up.


----------



## ballerkingn

i really hope we draft big baby.He's 1 of my steals availbe right now.Josh mcroberts has great value now,and so does nick freakes.Both would be fantasic.and i would give jp a grade of A,if he walks away with 1 of them i will give him a B or B+ deeping on who he takes with that other pick.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Wow Philly totally went the opposite way of what they needed. Thad Young pick was good but Koponen? Sounds Finish for Kapono.


----------



## remlover

T.Shock said:


> Looks like McRoberts should have stayed at Duke.


Did Pax bring McRoberts in for a workout?


----------



## thebizkit69u

I would be amazed if the Bulls come out of the second round with McRoberts.


----------



## Hodges

SALO said:


> The bow tie, the pic posted earlier with Stern, now this quote. Haha. Loving this pick more and more by the minute!


:lol: He's outta control.


----------



## SALO

T.Shock said:


> As an aside I'd love to deal Duhon and our 2 second rounders here if need be to move up and take either Fazekas or Big Baby.


Why give up that much? We just saw the 24th pick get snatched for cash. No future pick necessary. 

It's up to Reinsdorf. 

EVERY deal Paxson has made that involved "cash" going to the other team, he has gone out of his way to praise Reinsdorf for coming up with the money.


----------



## kulaz3000

theanimal23 said:


> Is there a podcast of the Noah interview?


Im not sure, but it should definitly be up later on. Look out for it on http://sports.espn.go.com/espnradio/podcast/index

Trust me, his going to give out some memorable quotes. That was the first interview i've heard by him and he already irratates me. His just irratating all round.. argh. 

He really does look like Junk Yard Dog, plays like him, has bad teeth like him, he talks like him, HECK HE EVEN SOUNDS LIKE HIM! I just pray he has more game..


----------



## MikeDC

BCH said:


> I thought getting rid of Chandler and replacing him with Wallace was a little sketchy, I think Paxon realized it as well and took Noah this year to make up for it. For their relative salaries Noah is the best bet of that trio. If the choice was Hawes or Noah, then it wasn't really a choice. *This also allows Paxon to use Wallace as part of a larger trade without handicapping his team from where it was last year necessarily.*


Yup. I'd be all over that. There have to be a couple teams out there that are still desperate for an old man. Maybe Danny Ainge is still up for stroking his fetish.

I also wonder if he isn't the sort of marketable guy who'd go over well in LA.


----------



## theanimal23

SALO,

What is the Noah Quote? 

thanks


----------



## BCH

kulaz3000 said:


> Though i would love to be proven wrong, but Wallace aint going to be desirable espically with another 3 years remaning. He maybe gain more interest with 2 years left, but he will probably remain a Bull for atleast another 2 years to be realistic. Plus, i dont know why we would even consider trading Wallace unless we're getting someone like KG or Amare. Without Wallace, not only are we thin upfront, we're very young and inexperienced.


Skiles has seemed to be able to teach defense, so I think Noah can pick up the slack there even if he lacks NBA experience. Offensively its already a wash.


----------



## Hodges

kulaz3000 said:


> Im not sure, but it should definitly be up later on. Look out for it on http://sports.espn.go.com/espnradio/podcast/index
> 
> Trust me, his going to give out some memorable quotes. That was the first interview i've heard by him and he already irratates me. His just irratating all round.. argh.
> 
> He really does look like Junk Yard Dog, plays like him, has bad teeth like him, he talks like him, HECK HE EVEN SOUNDS LIKE HIM! I just pray he has more game..


Here's hoping he brings the Bulls more national exposure! :cheers:


----------



## MikeDC

JRich for Brandan Wright? Looks like a cap dump.


----------



## theanimal23

I am happy with the Noah pick. Why? I said that he had a choice he would the take the player he likes the most for sure. My 2 cents. In Pax's Drafts I Trust.


----------



## kulaz3000

MikeDC said:


> JRich for Brandan Wright? Looks like a cap dump.


WOW!

Nice move by Jordan.

They need someone like that on the Bobcats.

Who said that there won't be any trades on draft day?! Bring it on.


----------



## BCH

MikeDC said:


> JRich for Brandan Wright? Looks like a cap dump.


Dumb move by MJ so it probably goes down. Is this official or just being takled about.


----------



## MikeDC

I don't see why the ESPN guys think that means they don't want Gerald Wallace back. He's more of a 3. Put Wallace and JRich together and you've got the most athletic set of wings in the league.


----------



## T.Shock

I'm curious as to who people would've preferred to Noah. Hawes? Did you ignore the list of white American big men I posted earlier? Thornton? Do we need another combo forward who is short for his position? Young? He'll be ready in three years. I think Noah was the best pick we could've gotten and I think he'll fit in perfectly.

Charlotte could make the playoffs next year. Felton/Richardson/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec with Knight/Morrison/May off the bench. Solid squad.


----------



## remlover

A pretty decent trade for the Bobcats. They get older and get a decent player in return. Sorry Screaming A Smith, the last thing the Bobcats need is more youth and "potential".


----------



## SALO

When Big Baby gets taken in these next few picks, I'll be feeling down... then Noah will do another interview and I'll be happy again.


----------



## MikeDC

BCH said:


> Dumb move by MJ so it probably goes down. Is this official or just being takled about.


I dunno if it's that dumb. Felton/JRich/G. Wallace/May/Okafor looks like a good lineup to me.

Looks like it's just "proposed" at this point.


----------



## theanimal23

I like it for Charlotte


----------



## kulaz3000

remlover said:


> A pretty decent trade for the Bobcats. They get older and get a decent player in return. Sorry Screaming A Smith, the last thing the Bobcats need is more youth and "potential".


Its a good move because they need some excitement in the franchise. Bobcats are simply a boring team, and now they atleast have a guy that can get the fans off their asses. 

I think its a great trade for the Bobcats and GS dumbs salary.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

M. Williams to the Spurs.

Big Baby, Fazekas, Gray, Visser still available. SCORING BIGS, PAX...MAKE A MOVE!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Fazekas gone to Dallas. Good guy to spell Dirk.


----------



## BCH

fazekas to the Mavs. Dirk and the guy who really wishes he was like Dirk.


----------



## kulaz3000

Darius Miles Davis said:


> M. Williams to the Spurs.
> 
> Big Baby, Fazekas, Gray, Visser still available. SCORING BIGS, PAX...MAKE A MOVE!!!


I think he'll take a small and a big.

JamesOn and Hill!


----------



## MikeDC

Fazekas will be a success in the league. If Sean Bradley could play a long time, this guy will do fine.


----------



## SALO

theanimal23 said:


> SALO,
> 
> What is the Noah Quote?
> 
> thanks


The one where he mocked the question of him being more marketable in Chicago. Scroll back a few pages. Apparently, he holds nothing back off the court either.


----------



## SALO

NOOOO!!! Big Baby is gone. :-(


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Damn. Big Baby off the board. Sigh.


----------



## mizenkay

I Hate You Seattle!!!!!!



****


----------



## fleetwood macbull

well, all I can say is Nocioni has been replaced and reconstituted as a kooky 7 footer with wild hair.

its fair speculation now that Duhon and Nocioni could be packaged together for a Vet big with a couple post moves


----------



## BCH

Nice draft for Seattle. Durant, Green, Big Baby


----------



## kulaz3000

Yi: "Im going to be sent back to China arn't i?"
Translater: "Yep."


----------



## theanimal23

I am liking the Noah pick. Like I said earlier, I'm happy Pax had a choice as I trust him. But Noah has grown on me prior to the draft. He was a guy that you love or hate b/c of his hair and antics. As Chad Ford said on the Draft Tracker on ESPN and the first thing a buddy of mine said, Not the Perfect Fit but the Perfect System


----------



## theanimal23

I wnat two guys right now and I'd love if we can use both our 2nds to trade up for one and use a future 2nd to get the other --- McRoberts and Chris Richard


----------



## L.O.B

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Damn. Big Baby off the board. Sigh.


Bilas on BigBaby. He's kinda like Oprah he can lose the weight but he can't keep it off. :lol:


----------



## SALO

Big Baby is going to Boston as part of the Ray Allen trade. Seattle made the pick for them.


----------



## JackFinn

what in the name of manic christopher lloyd is seattle doing?!
4 forwards? on top of collison and wilcox and lewis? other rhetorical questions as well?


----------



## MikeDC

kulaz3000 said:


> Yi: "Im going to be set back to China arn't i?"
> Translater: "Yep."


:laugh: or


----------



## MikeDC

SALO said:


> Big Baby is going to Boston as part of the Ray Allen trade. Seattle made the pick for them.


Boston really likes fat kids. Wonder if we can trade them Sweetney?


----------



## BCH

Paul Allen should just buy all the NBA teams and get Portland a super starting 5.


----------



## kulaz3000

Ahh our second round picks are very low.


----------



## mizenkay

oh right SALO. thanks! (duh, i was watching i swear).



and josh mcroberts finally gets picked and gets booed at the garden. lol.


----------



## SALO

Portland is killing these past two drafts. My goodness.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

McRoberts off the board too. Oh well.


----------



## kulaz3000

SALO said:


> Portland is killing these past two drafts. My goodness.


They are trying to get as many big guys so they can outmuscle the league. They have some really big talented players now. WOW.


----------



## MikeDC

Who's high risk inthe second round?


----------



## chifaninca

Portland has officially become San Antonio.

Damn good team there.

Seattle also had a good night.


----------



## BCH

MikeDC said:


> Who's high risk inthe second round?


 I was thinking the same thing. LOL


----------



## kulaz3000

chifaninca said:


> Portland has officially become San Antonio.
> 
> Damn good team there.
> 
> Seattle also had a good night.


But they are still very young. They will take a few years to mold together, but they indeed do have great GREAT pieces. They have an excellent GM... im jealous.


----------



## kulaz3000

Noahs face is so hideous that i didn't realize how hideous the hat was.


----------



## chifaninca

We didn't regress tonight, but many teams Progressed tonight.


If I'm Kobe and KG I'm saying get me to the Eastern Conference immediately.


San Antonio
Phoenix
Dallas
Portland

All better than anyone in the West and East.

Kobe, if you want to sniff the Finals, you need to demand a trade to the Bulls......and force LA's hand.

LA won't compete for a championship anytime soon with what they have.


----------



## spongyfungy

When asked if it'll be fun to cover Noah, KC said on the radio that he'll be more annoyed than anything


----------



## spongyfungy

Is there some sort of mandate by the Chinese national team that they have to listen to R&B and Hip Hop?


----------



## BCH

Hmm did someone take Byars yet? Did I miss something?


----------



## kulaz3000




----------



## SALO

spongyfungy said:


> When asked if it'll be fun to cover Noah, KC said on the radio that he'll be more annoyed than anything



Even KC is more entertaining since we've added Noah.


----------



## narek

kulaz3000 said:


> Noahs face is so hideous that i didn't realize how hideous the hat was.


That hat is the official draft day hat. It's advertised on bulls.com. I found that bit of marketing very funny.


----------



## darlets

I'm a bit behind but the Spurs getting Tiago Splitter might be big for them. Even if he just goes onto to be another solid big for them.


----------



## kulaz3000

Kobe is gone.

Lakers management is a joke, espically when they are trying to keep Kobe. 

No offence to their picks Critteton and Yue, but they arnt players that are going to make an immediate impact. 

Jackson must be very happy to have rookies to keep the bench seats warm and for him to scream at.


----------



## DaBullz

With the 49th pick, the bulls draft... .Marc Gasol?

I bet it's a PG, though


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> That hat is the official draft day hat. It's advertised on bulls.com. I found that bit of marketing very funny.


Regardless its a terrible hat. The draft hats for when Gordon and Deng was drafted was a nice design.


----------



## kulaz3000

Wolves picks Chris Richard.


----------



## mizenkay

spongyfungy said:


> When asked if it'll be fun to cover Noah, KC said on the radio that he'll be more annoyed than anything



lol. and sam smith is sharpening the hatchet as we speak.


the press conference at the berto tomorrow should be cringe-worthy.


----------



## Future

MJ is an idiot...wow


----------



## MikeDC

Why would KC be annoyed at Noah? I think KC ought to lighten up and think of something more intelligent than stock "how do you feel about your marketability in Chicago?" questions


----------



## DaBullz

Future said:


> MJ is an idiot...wow


maybe gerald wallace will now want to re-sign. heck of a 4-some: felton, jrich, okafor, wallace...

cubs have won 6 straight!


----------



## chifaninca

DAMN>.................PORTLAND IS HAVING AN INSANE DRAFT!!!!!!!!!

The Warriors just got better than the Lakers as well.


KOBE - I've bought my Bulls jerseys...........and can always use one more.

We need Kobe. Someone has to be able to score 50 a night.

As for Noah, I don't like the guy's personality, and his lack of offense. We didn't regress tonight, but we certainly didn't progress either. 

I think Paxson went with his comfort zone, and you can't blame him.

I'm hoping for Hill at one of these picks. Wouldn't mind Marko Tomas Either, sorry JamEson.


----------



## narek

mizenkay said:


> lol. and sam smith is sharpening the hatchet as we speak.
> 
> 
> the press conference at the berto tomorrow should be cringe-worthy.


I heard Sam on the radio today. He likes Noah because he gives good quotes. KC may be irritated, but Sam is a happy, happy man.


----------



## BenDengGo

what exactly is annoying about noahs interviews?


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

DaBullz said:


> With the 49th pick, the bulls draft... .Marc Gasol?
> 
> I bet it's a PG, though


Or Aaron Gray? Taurene Green?


----------



## remlover

chifaninca said:


> DAMN>.................PORTLAND IS HAVING AN INSANE DRAFT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Warriors just got better than the Lakers as well.
> 
> 
> KOBE - I've bought my Bulls jerseys...........and can always use one more.
> 
> We need Kobe. Someone has to be able to score 50 a night.
> 
> As for Noah, I don't like the guy's personality, and his lack of offense. We didn't regress tonight, but we certainly didn't progress either.
> 
> I think Paxson went with his comfort zone, and you can't blame him.
> 
> I'm hoping for Hill at one of these picks. Wouldn't mind Marko Tomas Either, sorry JamEson.


Portland has been doing a good job stock-piling talent, it will be interesting if their draft will equal Wins in the coming years.


----------



## chifaninca

Portland is a damn dynasty in training with an owner that will spend.


----------



## L.O.B

Herbert Hill or Traore is going to fall to the Bulls, I'd be happy with either.


----------



## chifaninca

Clippers take WHO?


----------



## BenDengGo

Fizer Fanatic said:


> Or Aaron Gray? Taurene Green?


now that you have called them out, they will be picked ahead of us.

i think one pick is reserved for jon curry


----------



## kulaz3000

chifaninca said:


> Clippers take WHO?


Apparently he is pretty solid point guard. He isn't a very fast point guard but apparently he has great court vision and passer.


----------



## chifaninca

Marc Gasol just went...............

What about Visser?


----------



## MikeDC

Gasol goes 48. Doh.

Gray is on the board for us at 49. I think we'll take him.


----------



## BenDengGo

that baywatch theme is classic


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Nah we're going to take Green (Du replacemnt) and Curry.


----------



## BCH

Washington had a need for a big and has worked Gray out the past 2 years and passed for someone I've never heard of.

Good luck if you all take Gray


----------



## theanimal23

Take Tuarean Green and Herbert Hill pleaes


----------



## remlover

Bulls take Gray


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Aaron Gray! Good value in the 2nd round.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Do you guys think we take Taurean Green with #51 as opposed to Curry? I do.


----------



## MikeDC

Wow, I'm pretty much getting my wishlist


----------



## kulaz3000

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Aaron Gray! Good value in the 2nd round.


Too bad he is going to be a big man that just bounces around in the nba. He is just another big body that the big players can go up against in practise.


----------



## chifaninca

Aaron Gray....

I don't know what to think. The guy has been rated all over the place. This year he seemed to get abused by every quality center prospect he played against. 

Nice bench depth.


----------



## BCH

I can't believe Gray was on your wishlist.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls drafted for need. Hope he's better than Schenshur was.


----------



## remlover

I wouldn't be surprised if we take DJ Strawberry and try to bring Curry as an undrafted rookie.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Do you guys think we take Taurean Green with #51 as opposed to Curry? I do.


I hope so. I like the Gray pick, too. Really liking this draft for us thus far.


----------



## spongyfungy

Jameson


----------



## remlover

Worst kept secret in the draft comes true.


----------



## McBulls

MikeDC said:


> Gasol goes 48. Doh.
> 
> Gray is on the board for us at 49. I think we'll take him.


Grey it is. Nice pick. #51 Jameson Curry -- as promised.


----------



## mizenkay

curry. nice. six felony drug counts. headband.

:smilewink

ok. that does it for me. 'night all!!


----------



## MikeDC

Nope, they stick with Curry, who looks like of like a ganja selling Pargo


----------



## kulaz3000

Paxson is a terrible liar.


----------



## MikeDC

OK, I'm out too, my first blush opinion is we did really well. Gray ought to stick. He's not a guy like Reiner who's completely unpolished or Schenscher who's completely twiggy. He's slow and a halfcourt player, but he's big and strong and knows the game. I really like the pick.

And I like Noah a lot too. We got two guys who I think can play for us for a long time. Can't complain about that.


----------



## bullsville

So can I safely assume that this board is finally done with all the "jib" crap since Paxson just drafted a convicted drug dealer?

I know, but a guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

OK, so assuming the 2nd rounder make the team for a moment, here's what our roster looks like right now.

Hinrich, Duhon
Gordon, Sefalosha, Curry
Deng, Kyryapa, Griffin
Thomas, Noah
Wallace, Gray

Our free agents: Nocioni, Brown, Barrett? Neck?

What is Sweetney's status? Did we already give him his QO?


----------



## theanimal23

Any podcasts I can d/l (Noah Pax)?


----------



## johnston797

I really doubt Bulls offer the QO to Sweetney.


----------



## McBulls

I, for one, am very happy with this draft.

The Bulls picked up two legitimate centers -- one who can start, and one who could be a good backup. Then they picked a guard who presumably dropped in the draft due to off-court difficulties. 

Noah will rapidly become a productive contributor to the team IMO.

It'll be interesting to see how the second rounders play in the summer league and training camp. Both seem to have a reasonable chance of making the roster.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry update thread time?

He ate dinner with Skiles and Skiles saw himself as a younger man.


----------



## T.Shock

chifaninca said:


> DAMN>.................PORTLAND IS HAVING AN INSANE DRAFT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Warriors just got better than the Lakers as well.
> 
> 
> KOBE - I've bought my Bulls jerseys...........and can always use one more.
> 
> We need Kobe. Someone has to be able to score 50 a night.
> 
> As for Noah, I don't like the guy's personality, and his lack of offense. We didn't regress tonight, but we certainly didn't progress either.
> 
> I think Paxson went with his comfort zone, and you can't blame him.
> 
> I'm hoping for Hill at one of these picks. Wouldn't mind Marko Tomas Either, sorry JamEson.


Damn. I don't want to pick on you, but you must have missed my post where I said that the Bulls were 4th in scoring in the Eastern Conference and basically replaced P.J. Brown with Noah. Add in internal improvement from Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, and Tyrus and suddenly the Bulls could score 100 a game. So, no, we don't need Kobe to score 50. We don't need Kobe at all.


----------



## theanimal23

I can deal with Noah as I said because Pax had a choice and Hawes did not impress him enough after two looks.

But WTF were we doing in the second round? I expected us to move up to grab McRoberts/Richard, or to grab Herbert Hill. Maybe buy a pick to get Splitter.


----------



## DaBullz

Darius Miles Davis said:


> OK, so assuming the 2nd rounder make the team for a moment, here's what our roster looks like right now.
> 
> Hinrich, Duhon
> Gordon, Sefalosha, Curry
> Deng, Kyryapa, Griffin
> Thomas, Noah
> Wallace, Gray
> 
> Our free agents: Nocioni, Brown, Barrett? Neck?
> 
> What is Sweetney's status? Did we already give him his QO?


Hinrich, Duhon
Gordon, Curry
Deng, Sefalosha
Noah, Thomas
Wallace, Noah, Gray

As I see it
And if they pick up Nocioni, he is' going to get a lot of PT at both SF and PF


----------



## Hustle

DaBullz said:


> Curry update thread time?
> 
> He ate dinner with Skiles and Skiles saw himself as a younger man.


:clap2: 

I can't believe the league let San Antonio get Spliter :azdaja: 

Ainge is an idiot.


----------



## narek

bullsville said:


> So can I safely assume that this board is finally done with all the "jib" crap since Paxson just drafted a convicted drug dealer?
> 
> I know, but a guy can dream, can't he?


To dream the impossible dream..... :wink:

I would hope so, too.


----------



## ballerkingn

Dame i wanted big baby,and nick freakes a lot.But aron gray we wanted last year and i think we would have taken him in with our 1st round pick instead of tabo,so i feel it was a great value getting him in the 2nd round and not being stuck with him if he doesnt' develope.
Curry i'm not sure about at all.I know very little about his game,and i know we where going to draft him.Because we gave him a promise,from what i heard.Anyway i think it was a solid draft,and now we need to just move Cris Duhon and see what we can get 4 him.


----------



## GB

I like our draft. We got an athletic 7 footer who'll be here for a long time...and while he'll never be a low-post whiz, I expect his offensive efficiency will grow on a nice fat curve and won't peter out for a long long time...


----------



## Tim-may

theanimal23 said:


> I can deal with Noah as I said because Pax had a choice and Hawes did not impress him enough after two looks.
> 
> But WTF were we doing in the second round? I expected us to move up to grab McRoberts/Richard, or to grab Herbert Hill. Maybe buy a pick to get Splitter.



I like Noah at #9 but damn it Pax. Bulls sitting on their piles and piles of cash and doing nothing while Portland buys #24 from Phoenix. :hurl:


----------



## chifaninca

T.Shock said:


> Damn. I don't want to pick on you, but you must have missed my post where I said that the Bulls were 4th in scoring in the Eastern Conference and basically replaced P.J. Brown with Noah. Add in internal improvement from Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, and Tyrus and suddenly the Bulls could score 100 a game. So, no, we don't need Kobe to score 50. We don't need Kobe at all.



T-shock,

I saw it.

I also saw the Bulls get ousted int eh playoffs and not close out games because they COULDN"T SCORE WHEN THEY HAD TO.

In the playoffs, you HAVE to have solid inside play. We didn't and we got smoked.

I have tremendous faith in our guys, but I don't think our frontcourt helps our situation. Wallace, Tyrus and Noah, will hardly keep there defenders honest.

I don't hate Noah. I just think he improved our situation. Now, if it enables Paxson to make a major consolidatioin trade, then great. As I said in other threads, we didn't regress with any of our picks, but I don't think we necessarily progressed much either.

You can saw Hawes wasn't gonna get much burn for a few years, but other than a defensive specialist Noah isn't either. That's why Wallace is our starting Center.

I'm just not high on having your offense completely carried outside in. Guys go cold, have an off night, and you can't win a championship without an inside presence....Ask Lebron.

So, Yeah, I know what we did offensively, I watched every game. I watched as our offense could not stop runs and cost us winnable games as we couldn't get an offensive hoop.

Noah is a Bull now, So I'll be rooting hard for him and everyone else wearing Bulls Red.

If I can root for Wallace, I can certainly cheer for Noah.


----------



## bullsnation

Two things about tonight:

1.Even though alot of people didn't like the Noah pick, there's still alot more offseason to go for Pax to make amove.

2.It was a bad night to be MJ.


----------



## chifaninca

So true Bullsnation!

MJ is a horrible GM. I can remember when many, myself included wanted himt o be a part of the Bulls organization...............No thanks MJ. Stay in Charlotte or on the golf course.


----------



## DaBullz

chifaninca said:


> T-shock,
> 
> I saw it.
> 
> I also saw the Bulls get ousted int eh playoffs and not close out games because they COULDN"T SCORE WHEN THEY HAD TO.
> 
> In the playoffs, you HAVE to have solid inside play. We didn't and we got smoked.
> 
> I have tremendous faith in our guys, but I don't think our frontcourt helps our situation. Wallace, Tyrus and Noah, will hardly keep there defenders honest.
> 
> I don't hate Noah. I just think he improved our situation. Now, if it enables Paxson to make a major consolidatioin trade, then great. As I said in other threads, we didn't regress with any of our picks, but I don't think we necessarily progressed much either.
> 
> You can saw Hawes wasn't gonna get much burn for a few years, but other than a defensive specialist Noah isn't either. That's why Wallace is our starting Center.
> 
> I'm just not high on having your offense completely carried outside in. Guys go cold, have an off night, and you can't win a championship without an inside presence....Ask Lebron.
> 
> So, Yeah, I know what we did offensively, I watched every game. I watched as our offense could not stop runs and cost us winnable games as we couldn't get an offensive hoop.
> 
> Noah is a Bull now, So I'll be rooting hard for him and everyone else wearing Bulls Red.
> 
> If I can root for Wallace, I can certainly cheer for Noah.


I think you're absolutely right about most of this.

I'm not at all a huge fan of Noah, but I do think we addressed one of our glaring issues with a quality player. The guy's about 7' tall. PJ Brown outright sucked. Noah is a HUGE upgrade. I think he's going to step right into the lineup and be a solid contributor from day 1. I don't see him as an offensive force, but again, I do see him as an upgrade.

Count me in with those who are a miffed that so many draft picks were available for cash or little in return and those picks could have helped us without us losing a player.

I think Pax has addressed some of our scoring needs with Curry. But I still see us as having a couple of glaring holes: post scoring and a big guard. I like Thabo as a SF, but he's not a very good guard (on offense).


----------



## theanimal23

I think a lot of us who did not have Noah at the top of the list (like me) can agree on the following:

1. For our bad our frontcourt is, he is an upgrade

2. He does bring a lot of great qualities, albeit redundant

3. He does not solve our low-post issues. But I was hoping Pax had a choice between Hawes and Noah. It happened. I wanted this, because we saw last year how Pax took his man in Tyrus over Aldridge. He did the same this year with Noah over Hawes. Pax knows exactly what we need for this team to be complete. But he passed on TWO SEVEN FOOTERS who have OFFENSIVE TALENT. Pax took the guys he liked and with good reason I have faith in his drafting ability. I think a lot of the Noah hatorade comes from his hair/personality, but I feel confident he can develop a J and not be a liability. He won't be great, but he won't be Big Ben II. I am happy Pax had a choice and got the guy he preferred. I have to give him the benefit of the doubt.

Not Noah related:
4. As I've mentioned, I am disappointed with our ability to not get into the 1st round again (3 million for Phoenix's pick I believe). I also wish we did better in the second round (Gray?). Curry could be an alright pick - I have no problems taking a risk on a guy with the 51st pick.


----------



## GB

theanimal23 said:


> I also wish we did better in the second round (Gray?).


With the 21st pick???


----------



## theanimal23

Any mp3s/videos available to us about Pax/Noah from the draft?


----------



## theanimal23

GB said:


> With the 21st pick???


I would have liked to use a future 2nd to move up and grab a guy like McRoberts, Davidson, Richard, etc


----------



## ChiBulls2315

Ok, I don't know a lot about B. Wright so forgive me, but I don't get why this is a "horrible" deal for Charlotte. Wright was considered a 3-5 pick a couple months ago then began to slide since the draft lottery for whatever reasons. That's not to say he won't be a very good player himself, but there's obviously questions if the guy is going to be *that* good. 

J-Rich is a very good player. He's only 26. Yea he's owed about 50 million over the next 4, but any big time player Charlotte would get in free agency (Lewis, Carter or anyone they _could_ have got in the 3 years) would be paid just as much if not more for the same type of talent. And please, please don't preach to me that Charlotte is "headed in the right direction" and just needs to "play their young guys" Are they headed the right way moreso than going in the wrong direction? Sure, but _a lot_ of people thought this team was going to be pushing for the playoffs this year, and some even last year. 

Seriously Okafor, May, G. Wallace, Morrison, and Felton are ok, but that is not a team that I would say has a "bright" future. A pretty good one, but nothing special. And no Richardson doesn't make them special. J-rich is going to help these guys win a lot more games than Wright was going to do this year, and I know year 1 is not the big point, but it just seems like Richardson is being viewed as a ****ty player who wasn't worth a top 25 pick. 

Like I said, I don't know much about Wright, but he's going to have be great in order for this trade to be looked at as "stupid" like everyone is making it out to be. I'm also partially glad Bob Johnson added some damn payroll to the team. The cheapass.


----------



## GB

theanimal23 said:


> I would have liked to use a future 2nd to move up and grab a guy like McRoberts, Davidson, Richard, etc



You can't complain about something like that...


----------



## darlets

We got some front court help in Noah. We added a big , who seems to play hard and is competitive. He'll provide Skiles a good defensive match up for alot of bigs in the league. Between TT, Wallace and Noah we have alot of different looks at the defensive end. Defensively we had a big gap at centre which Paxson took a step to solving in the second round.

The two second rounders will have to wait and see on. Gray I'm hopeful on as a poster prior said he seems to be undervalued. His suited to a half court game. With Tyrus, Thabo and Noah taking up more minutes, we'll be a more athletic team and if we get bogged down in a half court game we can wheel Gray out there. If he pans out he can be abit of an insurance policy to put on the big centres of the league. He won't be able to keep up with the atheletic ones but he can play a role.


Paxson seem to have at least draft two bigs that can at least catch and finish and pass. Whilst they're not offensive juggernauts, the can fit within the offense.

He could have got a pick (Splitter) for cash by the looks of it. Not sure how that works though, maybe he got beaten to the draw.

Does drafting Curry mean no Duhon or is he just filling the Pargo role?

Yeah, yeah, I know we didn't get a low post scorer.


----------



## theanimal23

ChiBulls2315 said:


> .


I think a few of us agree with you about it being a good trade for Charlotte for the same reasons.

GB, For the guys that were available, I can deal with it. I don't expect Gray to make the team, and if so, he replaces Marty or Sweets.

I just find it disappointing that Portland for two drafts in a row seems to do anything they want. I'm not saying Pax needs to revamp the team or anything, but I feel that he could have moved up slighly in the 2nd round to get a better player or gotten a 1st round pick (Phx). 

Its over and I can't do anything about it obviously. But I feel that the Bulls have the same capability but at times don't feel the urgency to make a move that could play dividends down the line. People wil go on later and say where did Tiago come from for San Antonio.

He isn't a star but would be a solid addition.


----------



## darlets

theanimal23 said:


> Its over and I can't do anything about it obviously. But I feel that the Bulls have the same capability but at times don't feel the urgency to make a move that could play dividends down the line. People wil go on later and say where did Tiago come from for San Antonio.
> 
> He isn't a star but would be a solid addition.


I can't believe ths spurs got him. I'm just a little stunned. Another good pick for them


----------



## SALO

Prior to the draft...

Question: Did you make a promise to JamesOn Curry?

Paxson: No. 


Post-draft interview...



> "I think that [Curry's] selection was one of the worst-kept secrets in the NBA," said Paxson. "We feel lucky that he was still there at 51. He has a very high skill level and is underrated in several ways. We have some expectations for him and I think he is going to be a very good player."


:laugh:


----------



## theanimal23

Hey SALO, where did you get the quote from? I'd love to read some Post-Draft articles. 

LOL @ Pax


----------



## SALO

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/draft_2007.html


----------



## truebluefan

BCH said:


> I thought getting rid of Chandler and replacing him with Wallace was a little sketchy, I think Paxon realized it as well and took Noah this year to make up for it. For their relative salaries Noah is the best bet of that trio. If the choice was Hawes or Noah, then it wasn't really a choice. This also allows Paxon to use Wallace as part of a larger trade without handicapping his team from where it was last year necessarily.


Very nice to see your point of view. Can't argue with any point
you made. i agree with the poster, I miss your comments. You have been right on, many times.


----------



## kukoc4ever

We got the player I wanted at 9.

Chandler is currently the best rebounding center in the NBA.

Its going to be a long time until Noah catches up. 

I thought we were a "win now" team. I guess not.


----------



## truebluefan

BCH said:


> Nice draft for Seattle. Durant, Green, Big Baby


I think so. Wasn't sure about Green at #5 but agree with the trade and the first and third pick.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

DaBullz said:


> Curry update thread time?
> 
> He ate dinner with Skiles and Skiles saw himself as a younger man.


:lol:


----------



## Dornado

truebluefan said:


> I think so. Wasn't sure about Green at #5 but agree with the trade and the first and third pick.



So is Durant a PF now? and how come nobody at ESPN wanted to ask why Seattle would take two 3's in the top five picks?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

This is the first time I actually celebrated a Paxson pick. Was ambivalent to Kirk, Luol, Ben, and I absolutely hated the Tyrus Thomas trade (still do). 

Just breezing through this thread, looks like were seeing one big shake-up in the universe that is the Chicago Bulls message board. I'm this close to joining the "In Pax We Trust," but seeing that he traded Lamarcus for Tyrus, I'm still pretty skeptical about his gauage on big guys. 

I already see select former Pax supporters being wildly disappointed in Pax for picking Joakim. I've been ambivalent to Pax because I think he didn't really know what he was doing for a few years, but now I'm a little OK with him. Still think we could be a better team with Curry, Chandler, etc., but I guess this works for the time being, unless he decides to gut the whole team for Kobe or something.


----------



## soonerterp

I don't know.

In general I like Joakim Noah except for his taste in attire this evening ... I hope he can work out. I wonder what his reaction will be when Pax tells him to chop off the hair (local commentators in Oklahoma City were doing a draft show and were discussing that this evening ... I was at work and I was stuck listening to the draft with those idiots when I would rather have heard the ESPN Radio crew).

In general not a bad evening, overall everything I thought would happen would (I also thought the Bulls would pick Noah although I don't remember disclosing that here).


----------



## truebluefan

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> This is the first time I actually celebrated a Paxson pick. Was ambivalent to Kirk, Luol, Ben, and I absolutely hated the Tyrus Thomas trade (still do).
> 
> Just breezing through this thread, looks like were seeing one big shake-up in the universe that is the Chicago Bulls message board. I'm this close to joining the "In Pax We Trust," but seeing that he traded Lamarcus for Tyrus, I'm still pretty skeptical about his gauage on big guys.
> 
> * I already see select former Pax supporters being wildly disappointed in Pax for picking Joakim. *I've been ambivalent to Pax because I think he didn't really know what he was doing for a few years, but now I'm a little OK with him. Still think we could be a better team with Curry, Chandler, etc., but I guess this works for the time being, unless he decides to gut the whole team for Kobe or something.


Not me!  With what we had left, he is alright.


----------



## King Joseus

theanimal23 said:


> I think a lot of us who did not have Noah at the top of the list (like me) can agree on the following:
> 
> 1. For our bad our frontcourt is, he is an upgrade
> 
> 2. He does bring a lot of great qualities, albeit redundant
> 
> 3. He does not solve our low-post issues. But I was hoping Pax had a choice between Hawes and Noah. It happened. I wanted this, because we saw last year how Pax took his man in Tyrus over Aldridge. He did the same this year with Noah over Hawes. Pax knows exactly what we need for this team to be complete. But he passed on TWO SEVEN FOOTERS who have OFFENSIVE TALENT. Pax took the guys he liked and with good reason I have faith in his drafting ability. I think a lot of the Noah hatorade comes from his hair/personality, but I feel confident he can develop a J and not be a liability. He won't be great, but he won't be Big Ben II. I am happy Pax had a choice and got the guy he preferred. I have to give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Not Noah related:
> 4. As I've mentioned, I am disappointed with our ability to not get into the 1st round again (3 million for Phoenix's pick I believe). I also wish we did better in the second round (Gray?). Curry could be an alright pick - I have no problems taking a risk on a guy with the 51st pick.


Good post. Would've been nice to buy a 1st off of Phoenix, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. Overall, I like our draft. I expect all three to make the roster, with Noah being solid and not expecting anything from the 2nd rounders. Pax saw something he liked in Curry and chose Gray over Hill and Visser. Pax has a vision for where this team is going, and he makes smart choices.

In Pax I trust.


----------



## rwj333

BCH said:


> I can't believe Gray was on your wishlist.


Heh. 

I would have rather had Herbert Hill.


----------



## McBulls

kukoc4ever said:


> We got the player I wanted at 9.
> 
> Chandler is currently the best rebounding center in the NBA.
> 
> Its going to be a long time until Noah catches up.
> 
> I thought we were a "win now" team. I guess not.


The total return for Chandler is now in :
--1 year of PJ Brown's services 
--Aaron Gray
--JamesOn Curry
--a lot of money in Reinsdorf's pocket (which maybe means he'll permit resigning Nocioni & an MLE

I guess well soon see whether Gray or Curry can contribute anything to the Bulls

Noah will probably never be as good a rebounder as Chandler, particularly since he's playing with Wallace and Thomas, but he'll be a better all-round center.


----------



## kukoc4ever

McBulls said:


> --1 year of PJ Brown's services
> --Aaron Gray
> --JamesOn Curry
> --a lot of money in Reinsdorf's pocket (which maybe means he'll permit resigning Nocioni & an MLE


Bunch of backups / guys who may not be in the league in 3 years for the best young rebounder/shotblocker center in the NBA.

Brutal trade.


----------



## kulaz3000

kukoc4ever said:


> Bunch of backups / guys who may not be in the league in 3 years for the best young rebounder/shotblocker center in the NBA.
> 
> Brutal trade.


I don't know why people keep torturing themselves by analyising trades in that manner. No matter about the offical trade of players, it was still basically a Wallace for Tyson trade, its as simple as that. 

We would NOT have signed Wallace if we didn't trade Chandler, and Chandler would not have been traded if we couldn't sign Wallace. So i think just comparing the trade in terms of Tyson vs PJ Brown is just self torture. I love Tyson, he easily my most favourite post Jordan era Bull player, but their is no point continuously going back to the past, as though having Chandler would have been the difference in us winning a championship, which obviously isn't the case.

Its time to move on.


----------



## remlover

It's sad that the Bulls have yet to recover from the Chandler trade. We are still threading water making lottery selections. The arrow is pointing down


----------



## kukoc4ever

kulaz3000 said:


> I don't know why people keep torturing themselves by analyising trades in that manner. No matter about the offical trade of players, it was still basically a Wallace for Tyson trade, its as simple as that.


Given that we're a "win later" team.... brutal trade. 

And a waste of precious, precious Uncle Jerry money.


----------



## kulaz3000

kukoc4ever said:


> Given that we're a "win later" team.... brutal trade.
> 
> And a waste of precious, precious Uncle Jerry money.


I still say that way of thinking is self torture.

Im still on the fence about Noah, but i think if he can bring atleast half what Tyson brought to our team as a rookie next year i'll be happy. You know he'll bring you at the least, rebounding, block shots, smart play and energy which is exactly what Tyson brought to our team. 

I think there is a little overrating of Noah and a little bit of underrating of Noah in the same regard. I think people alot of people don't see his strengths as being quality nba strengths, and don't realize that he still has room to grow into a good player. He is technically more advanced as a basketball and ALOT smarter as a basketball player already more so than Chandler is even now. Chandler still plays purely on his talent level, though i admitt he has refined his rebounding skills that he is probably one of the top three rebounders in the league for a long time. But Chandler has terrible basketball IQ and besides rebounding and block shots his quite a terrbile player. 

I can see him getting roughly 20 mins per game to be the energy guy off the bench, like the Chandler role in 04. If he gets roughly 6-8 points to 6-8 rebounds and 1-2 blks in those limited mintues ill be more than happy in the first year. Then years after that you'll know that his role will only increase as Wallace stages really going down a steep hill.


----------



## kulaz3000

Speaking of Chandler though, and a quote i remember from a post draft interview with Skiles and Paxson.

Someone asked Skiles, if he worries about Noahs antics and his bravado on the basketball court. And Skiles said that his not really worried about Noahs antics because he feels that he is just being true to himself and it is real emotions and he would rather that than people that "act" tough in unnesscary times. I can't remember the exact quote, but ill keep an eye out for it if it ever turns into a podcast.

But i knew right then and there that he was taking a little swipe at Tyson Chandler again about that same issue. I think he has mentioned that "acting tough" quite a few times after the Chandler trade, where in my mind he thought that Tyson sometimes "acted" tough when he really wasn't. Almost like the guys that wants to go at the guys after knowing that his friends have clearly held him back or instances when there would be altercations and Chandler would bark when the situation was already dead.

I just found it amusing that Skiles still seems to have something against Chandler. I also think that though they may like Noah now, i think they are going to have some issues about Noahs personality. I don't think he is the type that will listen to people who tell him to tone down his act and will be stubborn about it. I see trouble ahead with personality clashes between Noah and the coaching staff and players...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

kulaz3000 said:


> Speaking of Chandler though, and a quote i remember from a post draft interview with Skiles and Paxson.
> 
> Someone asked Skiles, if he worries about Noahs antics and his bravado on the basketball court. And Skiles said that his not really worried about Noahs antics because he feels that he is just being true to himself and it is real emotions and he would rather that than people that "act" tough in unnesscary times. I can't remember the exact quote, but ill keep an eye out for it if it ever turns into a podcast.
> 
> But i knew right then and there that he was taking a little swipe at Tyson Chandler again about that same issue. I think he has mentioned that "acting tough" quite a few times after the Chandler trade, where in my mind he thought that Tyson sometimes "acted" tough when he really wasn't. Almost like the guys that wants to go at the guys after knowing that his friends have clearly held him back or instances when there would be altercations and Chandler would bark when the situation was already dead.
> 
> I just found it amusing that Skiles still seems to have something against Chandler. I also think that though they may like Noah now, i think they are going to have some issues about Noahs personality. I don't think he is the type that will listen to people who tell him to tone down his act and will be stubborn about it. I see trouble ahead with personality clashes between Noah and the coaching staff and players...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/mensbasketball/sec/2006-10-26-florida-cover_x.htm

That article talks about Joakim Noah's reluctance to trip out to the white house. Turns out he felt strongly about not going, but he went anyway.

"Donovan was in Noah's ear again after Florida got the White House invitation that comes with a national championship.

"He told me that me not going would divide people instead of uniting them," Noah says. "And he thinks I do a good job of uniting people. Not to be afraid of what you say, but just make like good strategic moves on how you (say) them."

"I knew I would have faced a lot of consequences that I felt like I was ready to face. ... But the program is about more than one person. It would have brought bad publicity to the team, and I didn't want that."

I like this guy --- UCLA buttwhoopings aside, an independent thinker (amazing that Skaxson would dream, let alone actively pursue such a thing), and studying anthropology to boot. From what I can tell, he's just being genuine and consistent about the way he goes about things and so it appears he's always testing social rituals and trying to push people's buttons.


----------



## kukoc4ever

kulaz3000 said:


> Im still on the fence about Noah, but i think if he can bring atleast half what Tyson brought to our team as a rookie next year i'll be happy. You know he'll bring you at the least, rebounding, block shots, smart play and energy which is exactly what Tyson brought to our team.


If Noah is as good as Chandler currently is next season.... best Paxson pick ever.

Doubtful, though.

He's not going to bring us what Chandler currently brings for several years, if ever.


----------



## Rhyder

I absolutely loved this draft.

Ray Allen for Wally, West, and #5. Oh no!!! They're going big! Please take Yi. Please take Yi...
***reported for the right to take Jeff Green
Hooray and WTF? Durant, Lewis, Wally, and Green? 

Portand - Oden. Expected.

Seattle - Durant. Yawn. Easiest draft ever for a team. Perhaps they made the trade to make all of their scouting not sunk money.

Atlanta - Horford or Conley, Horford or Conley? Horford. Wow, BK made the right move. Still wants Gordon for the #3. C'monnnnnnnnnnnnn... I just love his whiny voice.

Memphis - Please don't take Wright or Noah. Please don't take Wright or Noah... Mike Conley. I couldn't believe they leaked their interest and it was actually legit. Yay for us as it pushes one more big down our way.

Seattle - Jeff Green. Looks like I should make the trip out to Seattle because I now might have a good shot of making the team as their 2 guard. I'd understand taking Brewer, Wright, or Noah, but Green? In any case, great for us.

Milwaukee - Please take Brewer or Thornton, please take Brewer or Thornton. Yi Jianlian. I was absolutely floored, yet excited at the same time. This was the shock of the draft for me. I hope they have a contingency plan to trade him if he refuses to play. Two 7 footers who aren't inside bangers. Go on with yourself big daddy Del.

Minnesota - Please take Brewer or Hawes. They take Brewer and it pushes two bigs our way. They take Hawes and Charlotte probably takes Brewer (leaving us the choice between Noah and Wright). Corey Brewer. Woohoo! We get two bigs to choose from.

Charlotte - Please reach and take either Young, Law, or even Hawes at this point (Wright and Noah were my favorite two bigs after Horford). Brandan Wright. D'oh, but seemed the obvious choice if he slipped all the way down to Charlotte.

I was ecstatic when we drafted Joakim. Not spectacular, but extremely solid pick and was hoping he would be available when we selected. Joakim this year would look very nice next to Aldridge had we kept him last year. Here's hoping he will look nice next to Thomas down the road.


----------



## DengNabbit

kukoc4ever said:


> He's not going to bring us what Chandler currently brings for several years, if ever.



is this presupposing some sort of horrific injury to Noah's hands?


----------



## Vintage

Did Atlanta offer the #3 pick for Gordon?

Or did we offer that?

Or was it rumor?


----------



## narek

Vintage said:


> Did Atlanta offer the #3 pick for Gordon?
> 
> Or did we offer that?
> 
> Or was it rumor?


rumor without much basis.


----------



## JRose5

Sport's Guys Draft Diary:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/070629



> 5:04: Uh-oh. Milwaukee just took Yi Jianlian at No. 6 even though they weren't on his list of acceptable cities because of its lack of a Chinese population … or for that matter, any population other than good-natured, heavyset Caucasians who enjoy dark beer and fried food. This is gonna end badly. You'll see Brett Favre booed at Lambeau before you see Yi putting on a Bucks uniform.
> 
> (Another bad sign: We learned tonight that Yi's first name is pronounced "E," which means you could call this pick an "E-6." Literally.)
> 
> 5:08: Yi's interpreter-less interview with Stu Scott wins the ESPY for "Best impersonation of Andre the Giant by a Chinese guy" and "Biggest lock to be turned into a YouTube clip by at least 500 different people." Although you have to admire him for doing it. I'm starting to come around on Yi -- the thought of him shovelling out his car in minus-10 degree weather in January while fighting back tears and screaming, "Why????? Why?????" in Chinese is delightful for some reason. Too bad they'll trade him. If the Chinese government can torture Jack Bauer for two years, they can definitely break the Bucks.


----------



## JRose5

> 5:28: If you're scoring at home, "great motor" is the official catch phrase of the 2007 NBA draft. Bilas has a great motor for the phrase "great motor."
> 
> 5:32: Looking disturbingly like Chris Mihm, Spencer Hawes goes 10th to the Kings. Now they have a young center who can't rebound or protect the rim, an aging center (Brad Miller) who can't rebound or protect the rim, a guy who started the biggest melee in NBA history (Ron Artest), the coach from "Hang Time" (Reggie Theus), tons of bad contracts, and owners (the Maloofs) who've made more reality-TV show appearances than every other NBA owner combined. What a mess. O.J. Mayo should just buy a house in Sacramento now and get it over with.


:laugh:


----------



## Snake

> 6:28: Dickie V. and S.A.S. scream at each other in a split-screen for awhile, followed by them making a dinner bet about whether the 2007 draft will prove deeper than the 2003 draft. Imagine being the waiter at that table? Guys, seriously, don't bother tipping me, I slit both of my wrists 10 minutes ago, I'm bleeding to death as we speak. Thanks though.


:lol:


----------



## kukoc4ever

DengNabbit said:


> is this presupposing some sort of horrific injury to Noah's hands?


Luke Schencher has better hands that Chandler as well.

Someone should call Team USA and tell them to replace Chandler with Noah or Schencher. They both have better hands.

Or maybe they value a 7 footer who is all NBA in rebounding and a solid shot blocker. Maybe. Hmm. I dunno.


----------

